# Vmware 1.0.4 + Ubuntu Guide



## PhelanJKell

UPDATED![/COLOR][/U][/I][/B]

I have been spreading the word of Bal3Wolf's linux distro, and trying to get everyone with their systems, especially quad's/c2d's running a VMware + linux distro to maximize performance and ppd for their farms.

This will be a guide to setting on how to:

-Download VMware 1.0.4
-Download ubuntu
-Installing VMware 1.04
-Ubuntu extraction and file placement
-VMware configuration
-Ubuntu configuration
-Ubuntu Priority settings
-Command line information

I will start this thread, and continue to add on as updates come. Please let me know if you need any other information by PM'ing me. Thanks all!

*-Download VMware 1.0.4-*

*First Navigate to this page* HERE.

*You will then be navigated to this page: Please click where is says 'CLICK HERE' to continue.*










*After you click on the 'Download Now' button, you will be at the EULA Users Liscense agreement, read what you want then scroll to the bottom of the page and click 'YES'*










*Scroll down to the buttom of the page and click 'YES': *










*You will now be looking at a page like this; Click on the 'Binary.exe' to start the VMware 1.0.4 download, the download is 146.4mb. Once that has started, locate the and click 'Register' and follow the steps by completing all the necessary information.*










*Here is the registration form:*










*You will now be directed to this page, I would open notepad and save your serial key's for future references and uses.*










*You are now done with the first step, please be patient while waiting for the download too complete, if you have the bandwidth please move onto step 2 of this guide while the 'VMware 1.0.4' downloads.*

*-Download Ubuntu-*

*Here are hosted downloads of Ubuntu, more are coming, the download for 'Ubuntu' is ~270mb.*

Location 1

or

https://netfiles.uiuc.edu/rvandev2/s...1%5B1%5D.4.exe

<edit by chozart>: The second link is faster, but not sure how long it'll last (it's the server of my old university...







)

*Here are the new download links, Ubuntu 1.5*

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8PY38PWV
]http://www.sendspace.com/file/kvovab]
http://www.filefactory.com/file/052edc/n/ub1_5_exe

*Once the Ubuntu download is completed you are done with this step, and depending if your VMware 1.0.4 download is done we can move on.*

*-Installing VMware 1.0.4-*

*Now that your 'VMware 1.0.4' download is complete, navigate to the file and double click it, you will see this as it loads, which may take a few minutes: *










*After a few seconds or minutes this screen will appear:*










*Once ready you will be presented with this screen, in which you will select 'NEXT':*










*You will now be at the License Agreement, select 'yes I accept the license agreement':*










*By default it installs too C:\\Program Files\\VMware\\VMware Server\\, if acceptable click 'Next': *










*The next screen will show your computer name and ports the VMware program will access, click 'Next':*










*The next screen will give you the options of Creating icons on the desktop, quick launch tool bar, and start menu. I would recommend a desktop icon, though I remove the quick launch icon, then click 'Next':*










*This screen reminds you that to make any changes do so now, click 'Install:*










*After clicking 'Install' the progress bar will show how far along the installation is. It will take some minutes before installation is done, please be patient:*










*A series of windows will pop up, click 'Continue anyway' to continue:*










*The next screen will ask for your company name, and a place to enter the KEY code, which you saved in a notepad file. Enter the key and click 'Enter' to continue:*










*You have now installed VMware 1.0.4, click 'Finish' to continue, it will be followed by a window to restart, in which time restart your machine. A note though, on restart of windows you machine will take a few minutes to load everything. Once your desktop appears, please wait patiently until your network adapters have loaded and all your startup programs before you go to the next step:*










*-Ubuntu extraction and file placement-*

*Navigate to the Ubuntu download. Double click it and you will see this window:*










*Then click 'Browse' and navigate to the C:\\Virtual Machine\\ location and click 'OK'. If you have multiple HD's, VMware will place the virtual machines folder on the primary drive, though it may also put it on your secondary, take note to where it places the folder for this step:*










*You will be prompted back to this screen, in which the location should show C:\\Virtual Machines, then click 'Install':*










*Now, if you are using a Dual Core system you will see only one Ubuntu folder, now you can proceed to to VMware Configuration. If you are running a Quad Core there are a few more steps to do. First navigate to the C:\\Virtual Machines folder, and rename the ubuntu folder too ubuntu(1), then repeat the extraction process so you have two Ubuntu folders like this:*










*Quad Core users are now done with Ubuntu extraction.*

*-VMware configuration-*

*Ok, now we are setup VMware 1.0.4 and extracted either one instance of Ubuntu or two depending if your running a dual or quad core machine. Time to setup VMware, locate the desktop icon and double click it:*










*The first screen will pop up, make sure 'Local host' is checked, then click 'Ok':*









*
VMware will now open and you will see a new interface. Click on 'Open Existing Virtual Machine':*










*This screen will follow, click 'Browse':*










*Now double click the first Ubuntu 1.2 folder:*










*Inside the folder you will see a 'Ubuntu 64-bit' file, click the file to highlight it and then click 'Open':*










*You will be at this window, if you are running a Dual core, you will see one Ubuntu, you are done and can click on 'OK' to move to the next step. If your running a Quad, you need to click 'Browse' locate that second folder of Ubuntu1.2(1) and repeat the process. In which case you will see two Ubuntu's like the photo below:*









*
You are now done with this step, please refer to Ubuntu Configuration to continue.*

*-Ubuntu Configuration-*
*
Now that you have setup the Virtual machines, you will be at this screen, if you are running a dual core, you will only see one 'Ubuntu' on the left. If your using a Quad core, you will have two 'Ubuntu's':*










*The first step is to select the first 'Ubuntu' on the left, and click the green arrow above to start the VM, a note: If you are setting up a Quad core, you can do both Ubuntu configurations at the same time, just click on the other ubuntu and click the green arrow, just double each step for the second instance of Ubuntu:*










*A screen will pop up asking, just select 'Copied it' and click 'OK':*










*Ubuntu will now load and do its self-tests/checks. When it is completed it will show you this screen. Sometimes it will load a check or two after the OCN login, just type the user: ocn and enter the password as if you were at the login:*

*Note: When you click inside the VMware/Ubuntu window, your mouse will disappear, do not panic. To get your mouse back and exit out of Ubuntu's window press CTRL ALT.*

*User:* ocn
*Pass:* overclock










*Once you have entered the username/password it will bring you to the prompt, at this time type in: ./fah6 -smp -configonly and hit enter:*



















You will now be directed inside the [email protected] config file, enter your information as shown, the last option will be a Machine ID, if running a dual core choose 1, if running a quad setup make one ID 1 and the other 2:










Now you will be back at the prompt, type: sudo reboot . This will restart Ubuntu:


----------



## PhelanJKell

*Log back in. Once at the prompt type: screen -r and you can see the [email protected] client working. It will download a WU and start crunching away:*



















*You are now done with Ubuntu Configuration, there are more commands to learn, they will be located at the end of this guide. At this time you can close the VMware window, the services/proccesses will be running in the Task Manager. To view progress, open VMware, click ok for Local server. Click on the Ubuntu you wish to view on the left, the screen will be black, just click in the screen and press a button.*

*-Ubuntu Priority-*

*Open Task Manager, ctrl-alt-del, locate processes, click Image Name tab and scroll down till you see 'vmware-vmx.exe'. if you are running a quad core you will notice two. On a dual core setup you'll notice the CPU utilization shall be in the 90's and with a quad you'll see two in the 40's:*










*Right click on the first 'vmware-vmx.exe' and navigate to the priority. If you would like [email protected] to have no effect on your system performance but want it to use idle CPU power, select 'low'. You will be able to game/surf and do whatever you wish without a performance difference. I set both to 'High' when I go to bed, so the system is giving all the cpu processing power to the [email protected] client:*










*Dual core users are now done with Ubuntu Priority. Quad core users have one more step. With each instance of 'vmware-vmx.exe' navigate to 'set affinity'. For one instance let the CPU affinity be for core's 0 and 1. While the other instance of 'vmware-vmx.exe' be set to CPU 2 and 3:*









and









*That last step for priority is very important. If left on normal/high you will see a performance increase in daily activities on the computer/lag time of sorts.*

*Commands to remember are:*

User: ocn
Pass: overclock
sudo reboot
sudo shutdown -P now
./fah6 -smp -configonly
./fah6 -smp

*
I will be adding/updating as necessary. Please let me know of any error's or complications. Thanks again all.*


----------



## PhelanJKell

-Overclock.Net Members using VMware+ARCH/Ubuntu-

Bal3Wolf
PhelanJKell
Skullzaflare
mct75
Ravin
TheLegend
Pegasus
tankman12
Cognoscenti
prometheus2072
mega_option101
Ravin
[PWN]Schubie
Verbatim81973
gibsonnova74
Burn
lsclincoln
wire
aznchowboy650
rx7racer


----------



## cognoscenti

Thansk for the help on MSN tonight ;-)


----------



## matt_s989

I currently run suse in vmware, i have arch in my inventory, was wondering is there any performance increase from suse to arch?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Be about the same but memory usage is less in arch compared to suse.


----------



## matt_s989

Kind of what I was figuring. As of now I have 4gb, and 1gb dedicated to vmware. I average 1 or 2 smp wu's a day with this e6400 running 3.3ghz 24/7. Was just kinda hoping to get a little more out of this chip, lol


----------



## DjQurt

what is vmware? like emulation stuff?


----------



## tankman12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DjQurt*


what is vmware? like emulation stuff?


Its a virtual server to run another OS on without actually dual-booting.

VMWare


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Very good phelan lol i suck at writing stuff easy to understand but i can do the hard part and figure things out and get them setup.


----------



## matt_s989

So far seems almost fool proof, keep it coming, rep +


----------



## PhelanJKell

Thanks Matt_s989, I'm working on it still! lol It is an easy process, but I figured I'd do it step by step, I'm also converting my downstairs E6750 over to it so it has made it easy taking screen shots and so forth of each step! Please just keep refreshing the page for updates.

If I take a break tonight I will post a to be continued on the last step I finish, though I plan on getting it all done tonight!


----------



## grunion

Thanks for the walk through, I'll give it a try when I have 3 complete rigs up and running.


----------



## tankman12

Just got it up and running. Too simple. +rep to Phelan for the guide and +rep to Bal3Wolf for the program. Grreat Job guys.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Thanks tankman more users the better and now you can get some more points by folding when you game.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:

Thanks for the walk through, I'll give it a try when I have 3 complete rigs up and running.
No problem at all! I will finish tomorrow, getting tired after hours working on this thing.

Quote:

Just got it up and running. Too simple. +rep to Phelan for the guide and +rep to Bal3Wolf for the program. Grreat Job guys.
No problems Jon, now you can fold and game without any hiccups!

Well all I'm taking a break, going to get some sleep. I will try to work on this for a few hours before I have practice tomorrow. I will then finish this guide up by tomorrow night hopefully. If you are not familiar with linux or vmware, you will see a significant improvement in your folding. Not only that but this ARCH distro Bal3Wolf edited, uses a considerable less amount of memory compared to SUSE.

Also using VMware 2.0, you do not need to leave a window open in the background of taskbar. I will explain all of this at the end of the guide and so forth, but spread the word and lets get everyone converted over! Thanks all and please PM me with idea's or questions or concerns!


----------



## PhelanJKell

Updated, second post continues where the first left off. More to come in a few hours...


----------



## tankman12

Just checked my progress and its hanging around 11-12 minutes/%. It has never hit 11 minutes before. It used to stay around 12-13minutes/%. So there was a tad bit of an increase in speed.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:



Just checked my progress and its hanging around 11-12 minutes/%. It has never hit 11 minutes before. It used to stay around 12-13minutes/%. So there was a tad bit of an increase in speed.


Good to hear, people may see small increase in speed per % then. ARCH also uses so much less ram then SUSE, not even comparable really. I'll will continue on the guide asap, just got back from base ball practice so I gotta get a shower and eat some food.

The guide is actually almost done, there seems to be allot of steps but not really, I am just doing a step-by-step walk through so there are no problems following along. I thought it would be easier that way, I had guides that assume you know what your doing. Updates too follow soon!


----------



## Pegasus

Good work with the guide! You should ask taeric to put this guide on here: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...need-know.html


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ya hes good at it lol mine sucked lol only helped if you knew vmware, now you dont have to know about vmware or linux and you can get my arch up and running fast and easy.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Completed. I will continue to update or make adjustments in the following days. Please let me know by leaving a post if you have used or are in the process of trying this out.

Leave some feedback of how the guide is and if you see any technical issues with it, thanks all!


----------



## prometheus2072

Can't find authorization.xml, anyone know where it is located as I can't access the WEBUI


----------



## prometheus2072

Can't login to webui, keeps saying access denied, please help someone?


----------



## PhelanJKell

prometheus, do you have pop-up blockers? Is it denying you access to logging in? more details please, so we can get where you are coming from! thanks bud.


----------



## luk

seems to be an excellent guide. I'm going to try it, though I have a question. Is this setup faster than winsmp+affinity changer?

greets luk


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:



seems to be an excellent guide. I'm going to try it, though I have a question. Is this setup faster than winsmp+affinity changer?


VMware+Linux has always seemed faster then just winSMP. And the great thing is ARCH uses very little ram. Right now, each arch instance is only using 65mb and 58mb ram. I've seen it go a little above 100mb at max.

Tankman12 report about 1min-30sec increase per %. I think linux uses more of the cores, that is just what I have noticed though. Hope I answered your question haha.


----------



## luk

well, the only way to find this out is trying out







. I'm going to report the results once I'm done.

greets


----------



## PhelanJKell

Sounds great luk, please PM me if you run into any problems during setup. If a step seems confusing please let me know. Thanks again!

Edit: I'm headed to work for a few hours but I will keep checking up on OCN.net!


----------



## prometheus2072

I have no popup blockers, I have Kapersky Internet security, I have tried with it turned off and still no good.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Let me talk to Bal3Wolf, you are running Vista 64bit, that may be the problem. I know it works with XP and 32-bit vista. I may need you to download a diff version of VMare, I'll let you know asap. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## prometheus2072

Thanks for the quick reply, I saw him say in another thread that it was advisable to use 2.0 for 64 bit.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Promotheus,

So tell me where this problem occurs. I assume you have downloaded and installed VMware 2.0 beta, and ARCH. You have extracted arch into the c:\\virtual machines folder. So when you double click the VMware desktop icon it gives you an error? I'm just trying to find in which step your getting an error. Thanks!


----------



## prometheus2072

I have installed Server 2.0, installed 2 instances of ARCh, when I launch the webui, it asks me for a login, I use the same details as my login for windows, this has admin rights. When i press enter it says access denied.

I have read that you need to change the authorization.xml file, but I have not been able to find this file.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:



I have installed Server 2.0, installed 2 instances of ARCh, when I launch the webui, it asks me for a login, I use the same details as my login for windows, this has admin rights. When i press enter it says access denied.


I may know your problem, tankman12 ran into the same issue. What the problem was is that tankman's user name was 'tankman' but windows was showing it as 'owner'. I am PM'ing Bal3Wolf, he had the run command. He, or I will post it and you should be good from here on out.


----------



## prometheus2072

Thanks man, I am so desperate, I have installed Microsoft virtual server too


----------



## PhelanJKell

Prometheus,

Go to run type 'cmd' hit enter. You'll be at the prompt, type 'net user' hit enter, it will show you the computers user information. It will probably show a different user name that what you use. Let me know if this resolves your issue!


----------



## prometheus2072

it shows, Administrator, Guest & the account I have tried already


----------



## prometheus2072

it now shows _vmware_user_xxxx


----------



## prometheus2072

Wooooooooo Hooooooooooooooooo

Fixed it!!!!!!!

In Vista Ultimate 64 you must disable UAC, you can do this by:
1) Click START
2) Click Control Panel
3) Click User Accounts
4) Click Turn User Accounts On or Off

Once you have turned it off, windows will prompt you to restart, once restarted WEBUI works!!!

Thanks PhelanJKell for all your effort & help!! A rep for you


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:

In Vista Ultimate 64 you must disable UAC, you can do this by:
1) Click START
2) Click Control Panel
3) Click User Accounts
4) Click Turn User Accounts On or Off

Once you have turned it off, windows will prompt you to restart, once restarted WEBUI works!!!
I'll make a note of that in the guide. I'm glad we got you taken care of, and please post any other questions or concerns you may have!

Edit: I have some updates to add once I get home tonight, it will address a few pictures and work a rounds.


----------



## prometheus2072

Another dumb question, when I click on add virtual machine to inventory followed by standard, all it does is say "loading" been doing this for 10 mins without showing me the arch folders.


----------



## cognoscenti

mine did that at first and i reinstalled it and it went away.

There may be an easier fix but that worked for me.


----------



## prometheus2072

Solved!!

It appears that vmware defaults to whatever drive you had the installer in, so I just copied the arch folders over to my other drive and it works!!

I have 8 gigs of ram, so I have decided to give each instance 1 gig, seems to be running along nicely.

Thanks to PhelanJkell & Bal3Wolf for all their hard work!!


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:

Solved!!

It appears that vmware defaults to whatever drive you had the installer in, so I just copied the arch folders over to my other drive and it works!!

I have 8 gigs of ram, so I have decided to give each instance 1 gig, seems to be running along nicely.

Thanks to PhelanJkell & Bal3Wolf for all their hard work!!
I'll add your name to the 3rd post. Hope your folding for the right team 37726!!


----------



## prometheus2072

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell* 
I'll add your name to the 3rd post. Hope your folding for the right team 37726!!

I sure am, at 755 right now, aim to move on up that board real soon









Will have 2 more quad core rigs with 4 gigs of ram each online soon


----------



## Bal3Wolf

nice man you will be passing me befor long lol in a week i will hit top 38 or so.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:

I sure am, at 755 right now, aim to move on up that board real soon

Will have 2 more quad core rigs with 4 gigs of ram each online soon
Prometheus, make sure you post in the HERE so you can get your OCN.net [email protected] icon.


----------



## luk

I finally installed it. I'm going to compare the results of the winsmp+affinity changer and the vmware+arch setups.

greets luk


----------



## mega_option101

Are there any admin issues with permissions in Vista for downloading the directory VMware in C:/Program Files ? If not then I might try this after my WU is completed









Thanks for sharing


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:

I finally installed it. I'm going to compare the results of the winsmp+affinity changer and the vmware+arch setups.
Let us know how you like the setup. I think you'll be impressed!

Quote:

Are there any admin issues with permissions in Vista for downloading the directory VMware in C:/Program Files ? If not then I might try this after my WU is completed
There are no issues as far as I know. You will have to disable UAC to get VMware working correctly. If you do run into a problems, just post here and we can resolved them, or try!


----------



## prometheus2072

Got the parts now for the 2 new Q6600 rigs, that I will dedicate to folding. Will have it up & running tonight I hope









Important to take off the UAC in Vista, otherwise you will continually be frustrated by Access Denied screens on logging into the WEBUI


----------



## luk

well, I'm quite pleased with the results. WinSmp+affinity changer needed around 13.5-14 mins per two percent. The vmware+arch setup is just slightly above 13 minutes which is one of the 2 advantages. The other one is that while playing, e.g. COD4, the winsmp setup slows down rapidly while I found the vmware+arch setup wasn't that much affected.

so,







for this setup

greets luk


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ya my arch i setup kills winsmp pretty bad and if you run 2 setups of arch sence you have a quad you double your points compared to winsmp.


----------



## luk

yeah, that's true. though the affinity changer helps improving the ppd enormously(running two instances of the smp client, each client assigned to two cores)

greets


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell* 
There are no issues as far as I know. You will have to disable UAC to get VMware working correctly. If you do run into a problems, just post here and we can resolved them, or try!

Already have UAC disabled so I should have a problem then


----------



## tankman12

Well, while I was gaming for the last 3 hours, my time/percent dropped to 19. But, I am at least able to game and fold. No lag, stuttering or anything. So this is a good thing. Good job again guys.


----------



## PhelanJKell

<--- Is plenty happy... about a case of beer after and happy for all! I'm going to sleep, check up on everyone tomorrow! Wooooot!


----------



## luk

I've just finished the first wu and now it shows some results in several lines in which I'm interested what's it all about.
Now is the question, how can I scroll up? The mouse doesn't work and neither does the page up button.

any advice?

greets luk


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:



I've just finished the first wu and now it shows some results in several lines in which I'm interested what's it all about.
Now is the question, how can I scroll up? The mouse doesn't work and neither does the page up button.

any advice?


I'll ask Bal3Wolf about it. I am also curious how to scroll, if you can at all. Will let you know asap.


----------



## cognoscenti

Edit: fixed, it was a setting i turned off in the BIOS


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell*


I'll ask Bal3Wolf about it. I am also curious how to scroll, if you can at all. Will let you know asap.


I'm keen to hear the answer to this too









Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


After my WU finished and sent I increased the overclock and now I get this...











This may seem like quite a silly question... but are you sure the overclock is stable? Linux folding is *very* cpu intensive.
Also what was the overclock change?


----------



## mega_option101

I have installed this successfully









I'll be in touch to tell you what my "minute per percent" is like compared to WinSMP

Three minute difference


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



To view the progress of your folding, log into your VMware, go to console, you will see a black screen DON'T PANIC this is normal, hit a button and type screen -r if the progress is not showing.


Just thought you might want to add that you only have to click on the black screen and hit *Crtl* for your progress to show


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:



I have installed this successfully

I'll be in touch to tell you what my "minute per percent" is like compared to WinSMP

Three minute difference


That is quite a difference, I'm sure you'll like the performance and memory usage.

Quote:



Just thought you might want to add that you only have to click on the black screen and hit Crtl for your progress to show


I made a note somewhere in the guide, but I will double check! I'll add your name to the list on post 3!!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell* 
I made a note somewhere in the guide, but I will double check! I'll add your name to the list on post 3!!

Yes you have, I just wanted to clear it up since in your guide it states:

Quote:

To view the progress of your folding, log into your VMware, go to console, you will see a black screen DON'T PANIC this is normal, hit a button and type screen -r if the progress is not showing.
When you can simply "click" on the black screen and press "Ctrl"







I was confused by how to check it and I tried this method and it worked fine for me. Hopefully this clears it up.

Thanks


----------



## prometheus2072

*Tip*

If you have 2 hard drives, install the arch into your non OS HDD, especially if you are running on Vista, this will make life easier when you have to do the BIG FORMAT, as it will keep all your settings, so all you have to do is reinstall VMWare and direct it to your folders.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Pegasus,

You can not scroll up or down in ARCH, asked Bal3Wolf. Sorry, but just read the flashing information real quick! haha jk.

Quote:

ip

If you have 2 hard drives, install the arch into your non OS HDD, especially if you are running on Vista, this will make life easier when you have to do the BIG FORMAT, as it will keep all your settings, so all you have to do is reinstall VMWare and direct it to your folders.
Ouch, you got everything set back up?


----------



## cognoscenti

does this start folding as soon as you power on each virtual machine?

Im guessing it does since the cpu usage spikes from there on in.
I was going in and doing the login root, overclock part each time.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:

does this start folding as soon as you power on each virtual machine?

Im guessing it deos since the cpu usage spikes from there on in.
I was going in and doing the login root, overclock part each time.
It starts folding as soon as the system as at the log in screen. So you do not have to log in until you want to view the results. I just log in and leave it there.


----------



## prometheus2072

By blind luck I had it set up that way, so when I had to reformat my RAID drive, I was able to continue where I left off


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell*


Pegasus,

You can not scroll up or down in ARCH, asked Bal3Wolf. Sorry, but just read the flashing information real quick! haha jk.

Ouch, you got everything set back up?


haha that sucks








Ah well its not that important anyway. And man this arch folding is awesome, been folding since sunday and i already have 9549 points... that's not even including the two work units I just finished now!!!
GJ again phelan and bal3wolf


----------



## Kilzon

Will FahMon work running with Vmware?

Is anyone using FahMon in this fashion, and if so I'm curious to know what's the reported PPD for a Q6600?


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:



Will FahMon work running with Vmware?

Is anyone using FahMon in this fashion, and if so I'm curious to know what's the reported PPD for a Q6600?


Kilzon, you don't need FahMon for the arch distro. It shows you what % the WU the client is working at.

As far as ppd, when running VMware 2.0 + 2 instances of ARCH, my average min % time are 11-12min per %. That is having two SMP clients folding, two different WU's. So I finish, worse case scenario 12min per % I'm finishing TWO Wu's every 20hours. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kilzon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell*


Kilzon, you don't need FahMon for the arch distro. It shows you what % the WU the client is working at.

As far as ppd, when running VMware 2.0 + 2 instances of ARCH, my average min % time are 11-12min per %. That is having two SMP clients folding, two different WU's. So I finish, worse case scenario 12min per % I'm finishing TWO Wu's every 20hours. Hope this helps.


Ok. Running two WinSMP instances I'm finishing two W/Us in about 18 hours on my 3.5Ghz machine and in about 17 hours on my 3.7Ghz machine.

I'm getting 9,500 PPD +/- combined on my 2 quads.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## PhelanJKell

I'm only running at 3.4ghz. Though after I get my WC setup during this week I'm going to try and push it up.


----------



## Ravin

Ok, now that the Maximus is in and overclocked a little, I decided to reinstall VMware & Arch as promised. Just fired up my 2 Kernels- will have to wait to see how lon it takes per frame. WINSMP at my current settings is getting 7:49/frame.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:



Ok, now that the Maximus is in and overclocked a little, I decided to reinstall VMware & Arch as promised. Just fired up my 2 Kernels- will have to wait to see how lon it takes per frame. WINSMP at my current settings is getting 7:49/frame.


With VMware+ 2 instances of ARCH, you will be in the 10-12min per % range. You have to remember your doing two WU's with 2 cores dedicated to each WU. Please let us now how it goes, if you keep using it let me know and I will add your name to the third post! Thanks Ravin!


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell*


With VMware+ 2 instances of ARCH, you will be in the 10-12min per % range. You have to remember your doing two WU's with 2 cores dedicated to each WU. Please let us now how it goes, if you keep using it let me know and I will add your name to the third post! Thanks Ravin!


I'm pulling in 10:45/frame x 2 clients @ 3.6GHz/DDR 800. I was seeing around 13:xx/frame with 3.0GHz /DDR 1000. The extra 600MHz x 4 cores shaves off about 3min/frame/client in both WIN and Linux.

I think with proper RAM tweaking I can get near the 10:00 mark. Right now running 4-4-4-12 2T timings, I think it may be possible to go 4-3-3-8(worked @1000MHZ on P5N-E SLI) or 3-3-3-(6 or 8). My RAM JDECs include for 800MHz 5-5-5-18 1T, so I may just be able to pull off some wicked sick timings with 1T.


----------



## tankman12

I cant wait to get a quad so I can double my output. This C2D is a major step up from the P4 I had, but as always, I gotta have more!


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:



I'm pulling in 10:45/frame x 2 clients @ 3.6GHz/DDR 800. I was seeing around 13:xx/frame with 3.0GHz /DDR 1000. The extra 600MHz x 4 cores shaves off about 3min/frame/client in both WIN and Linux.

I think with proper RAM tweaking I can get near the 10:00 mark. Right now running 4-4-4-12 2T timings, I think it may be possible to go 4-3-3-8(worked @1000MHZ on P5N-E SLI) or 3-3-3-(6 or 8). My RAM JDECs include for 800MHz 5-5-5-18 1T, so I may just be able to pull off some wicked sick timings with 1T.


Awesome results! I'll add your name to the list of OCN.net users using ARCH.

Quote:



I cant wait to get a quad so I can double my output. This C2D is a major step up from the P4 I had, but as always, I gotta have more!


You will enjoy a Q6600 tankman, its a beast!


----------



## RickshawDriver

Lost internet but not network connection after install of vmware. I have even uninstalled vmware and it is still not working. I have cycled the modem and router but getting nada. It's a wireless linksys card. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Ravin

Had a problem submitting WUs today. Just to note, both of my folding cores tried to submit at the EXACT same time- I think that was the problem.

One WU sent, the other just hung- said "Core communication interupted". I restarted the hung WU and it submitted and started the next set. We'll see how it goes.

Also I have noted VM/Linux is a little more hardware stability picky. I was 100% stable in windows (Orthos and OCCT too) but started crashing yesterday with VMware running. Had to up my NB voltage 1.49V---->1.61V.


----------



## prometheus2072

Finally got 2 rigs running vmware+arch.

So far the avg time per percent WU completed is 11 mins on both. System seems stable enough, but only time will tell.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:



Lost internet but not network connection after install of vmware. I have even uninstalled vmware and it is still not working. I have cycled the modem and router but getting nada. It's a wireless linksys card. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


I will ask Bal3Wolf, I have not seen any issue like this before.

Quote:



Had a problem submitting WUs today. Just to note, both of my folding cores tried to submit at the EXACT same time- I think that was the problem.

One WU sent, the other just hung- said "Core communication interupted". I restarted the hung WU and it submitted and started the next set. We'll see how it goes.

Also I have noted VM/Linux is a little more hardware stability picky. I was 100% stable in windows (Orthos and OCCT too) but started crashing yesterday with VMware running. Had to up my NB voltage 1.49V---->1.61V.


We are looking into an issue where the SMP client will be 'INTERUPTED' we think it is two things: system stability, and an issue with vmware and the network. I had to bump up my voltages .03v for more stability because linux uses more of the cpu. Bal3Wolf is also working on a fix for the 'INTERUPTED' issue.

Quote:



Finally got 2 rigs running vmware+arch.

So far the avg time per percent WU completed is 11 mins on both. System seems stable enough, but only time will tell.


Awesome, let us know if you run into any issues! Thanks again all!


----------



## PhelanJKell

Just added a few more ocn.net users to post three who are user VMware+ARCH, again if you run into any troubles please let us know.

Right now Bal3Wolf is addressing an 'INTERRUPTED' issue, but only a few seem to get this error. You can ctrl C the client and restart it by ./fah6 -smp and it will start up and send the WU and continue on. He is working on a script to bypass this so the user doesn't have to mess with it.


----------



## tankman12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell*


Just added a few more ocn.net users to post three who are user VMware+ARCH, again if you run into any troubles please let us know.

Right now Bal3Wolf is addressing an 'INTERRUPTED' issue, but only a few seem to get this error. You can ctrl C the client and restart it by ./fah6 -smp and it will start up and send the WU and continue on. He is working on a script to bypass this so the user doesn't have to mess with it.


I have uploaded one unit since I turned screensaver and power options off and it uploaded no problem.


----------



## Havegooda

Nice









So ARCH is faster than SUSE? I just might switch over when I get my Raptor here.

~Gooda~


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:

Nice

So ARCH is faster than SUSE? I just might switch over when I get my Raptor here.

~Gooda~
It is slightly faster, and uses less memory. I think you would like it!


----------



## prometheus2072

I run 2 instances of Arch on my rig via vmware and still able to play COD4 without any probs, it just ticks away in the background nicely.


----------



## cognoscenti

Is there a delay in getting our postbit for the folding team?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=126956
your not in top 1000 yet if you turn your pc on and off alot you wont make smp deadlines and you wont get credit for ones that are out of the deadline.


----------



## cognoscenti

thats weird all the other ones I have been ranked 900 on OCN for about a week.

and this is direct from the stanford site and also the link given by OCN that you must show on before getting the postbit.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell*


We are looking into an issue where the SMP client will be 'INTERUPTED' we think it is two things: system stability, and an issue with vmware and the network. I had to bump up my voltages .03v for more stability because linux uses more of the cpu. Bal3Wolf is also working on a fix for the 'INTERUPTED' issue.



It happened again last night, although this time my clients were offset by around 4 hours in sending results. Interesting to note it is always client #2....


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ah cog i used wrong username for you when your post in the check in thread changes you will get your postbit taeric updates it when he has time.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Ah cog i used wrong username for you when your post in the check in thread changes you will get your postbit taeric updates it when he has time.

Exactly, you just have to be patient







Taeric is a busy GM


----------



## cognoscenti

ok thanks, wasn't sure how it worked and thought there was an error somewhere.

I can wait ;-)


----------



## verbatim81973

u can add Verbatim81973 to the Arch list now, I will give it a try, I like its simplicity. Good job on this one guys!


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


ok thanks, wasn't sure how it worked and thought there was an error somewhere.

I can wait ;-)


Easy there Cognoscenti







Your little Quad farm will get noticed soon enough







Thanks for folding


----------



## PhelanJKell

Post three updated. A few more users have switched over. I am in the process of assembling my WC setup, so both my rigs are down for the moment, hope to be back up today!


----------



## verbatim81973

anyone else using this with vista64? If so can u give me your speed and times per step? I am gettin a step done in 18minutes! That is bad, double what I was getting with the vmware/kubuntu combo. I think maybe I am doing something wrong, will probably redo it later, and try again.

Any suggestions would be appreciated, thanks?


----------



## cognoscenti

its x2 though


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *verbatim81973* 
anyone else using this with vista64? If so can u give me your speed and times per step? I am gettin a step done in 18minutes! That is bad, double what I was getting with the vmware/kubuntu combo. I think maybe I am doing something wrong, will probably redo it later, and try again.

Any suggestions would be appreciated, thanks?

Ya those times are slow i avg 9-10mins unless gaming then it bumps up to 13-18, cog he has a dual core not a quad only has 1 running or should only be running 1 vm.


----------



## verbatim81973

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Ya those times are slow i avg 9-10mins unless gaming then it bumps up to 13-18, cog he has a dual core not a quad only has 1 running or should only be running 1 vm.

ok, I think I got it now. I was using vmware workstation 6, not the server edition, u guys were using. I did not think it would matter but, it made a huge difference. Now I am doing a wu step in around 9minutes. I will probably fold using this method this month.

Thanks again, this is so easy to do, everyone with dual or quads should do this without hesitation.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

It really should not matterd i setup arch on vmware workstation 6 and thats what i use.


----------



## verbatim81973

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
It really should not matterd i setup arch on vmware workstation 6 and thats what i use.

hmm weird. maybe i did not have it setup right with workstation. I am still newbish settin this stuff up. I kinda like this web based one though, may use it.

I have another issue, i powered off the arch vm and I lost my wu. I reopened it thinking it will continue where it left off and now it is downloading another one.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

you need to shutdown arch befor just powering it off like any vm machine thiers a chance to lose work if you dont shut it off right. I usualy ctrl c folding then shutdown -h now.


----------



## verbatim81973

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
you need to shutdown arch befor just powering it off like any vm machine thiers a chance to lose work if you dont shut it off right. I usualy ctrl c folding then shutdown -h now.

Ok, yeah I just powered off the vm. I seen the ctrl c in an earlier post but didnt think to do it. I will try that now and see how it goes.


----------



## verbatim81973

Cool Bal3, cntrl c worked like a charm. I am off to folding again. Just hope the BSOD stays away lol, hate losing wu's.


----------



## prometheus2072

Just broke into the top 500 at 492nd place, if only the second smp would send & update itself, I would be flying.


----------



## Ravin

I've tightened down from 800MHz 4-4-4-12 2T to 800MHz 3-3-3-8 1T (although CPUz says 2T). Previous min/% was about 10.5-11.0 per each client. I'll keep ya posted on how it runs @ new settings.......


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:



Just broke into the top 500 at 492nd place, if only the second smp would send & update itself, I would be flying.


We are still working on a fix Prometheus, sorry for the inconvenience, I have to manually shutdown and restart the client too.

Ravin, let us know if it makes any difference! I think ram speed/timings make a difference, I did some testing awhile back, I think timings had a larger impact. Looking forward to your results.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell* 
Ravin, let us know if it makes any difference! I think ram speed/timings make a difference, I did some testing awhile back, I think timings had a larger impact. Looking forward to your results.

So far looks like a minimal impact of about .25-.5 min/% per client. Perhaps much tighter than 4-4-4-12 @ DDR800 is not that significant, however comparing DDR1000+ 5-5-5-15 or 18 to DDR800 4-4-4-12 there is no question.... DDR800 kicks the crap out of DDR1000+


----------



## prometheus2072

Appreciate the work you guys are doing, keep it up!!


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
So far looks like a minimal impact of about .25-.5 min/% per client. Perhaps much tighter than 4-4-4-12 @ DDR800 is not that significant, however comparing DDR1000+ 5-5-5-15 or 18 to DDR800 4-4-4-12 there is no question.... DDR800 kicks the crap out of DDR1000+

Looks like I spoke too soon. I'm running just a hare over 5:00/% per client





















That's a 100% increase in production from DDR800 4-4-4-12 to DDR 800 3-3-3-8.

Looks like I'll be popping out 2 WUs every 9 hours


----------



## PhelanJKell

Ravin, your getting 5min per %!? wow, it may seem ram timings is more important than we thought.....


----------



## gibsonnova74

ok gentlmen, first off, hats off to Bal3wolf and PhelanJKell for a job well done!







both of you guys posted in my thread about switching from winsmp to Vmware, i said i would look into it. so i took a gander at your thread, it was so easy to understand, and it was step by step, i had to try. i installed Vmware on one of my folding quads just right now!(test) with my quad running @ 3.2, i was getting 9min 20sec per % on winsmp. now with the Vmware im getting 12min 15sec (x2) per %. it took me about 1 1/2 hours to get it running, the downloads, me being unfamiliar with this, etc etc. the other folding rigs should go alot smoother now that i'm familiar with it! i should have the entire farm up and going within the next couple of days! once again, thanks for all your efforts, great job the two of you! rep+ to both.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:

ok gentlmen, first off, hats off to Bal3wolf and PhelanJKell for a job well done! both of you guys posted in my thread about switching from winsmp to Vmware, i said i would look into it. so i took a gander at your thread, it was so easy to understand, and it was step by step, i had to try. i installed Vmware on one of my folding quads just right now!(test) with my quad running @ 3.2, i was getting 9min 20sec per % on winsmp. now with the Vmware im getting 12min 15sec (x2) per %. it took me about 1 1/2 hours to get it running, the downloads, me being unfamiliar with this, etc etc. the other folding rigs should go alot smoother now that i'm familiar with it! i should have the entire farm up and going within the next couple of days! once again, thanks for all your efforts, great job the two of you! rep+ to both.
Good to hear Gibsonnova, now your going to be tearing through WU's! I will add your name to the third post, please post any issues/problems you may run into. And thank you for folding for the cause!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hmmm, does anyone else have the problem of once i finish a WU i get an interuption error?
it has happend twice on my one that has only submitted two so far, both times woke up to find that, does anyone know of a simple fix?


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:



hmmm, does anyone else have the problem of once i finish a WU i get an interuption error?
it has happend twice on my one that has only submitted two so far, both times woke up to find that, does anyone know of a simple fix?


We are testing a script Bal3Wolf made real quick to resolve this. It seems to only effect a few users, some not at all. Now that my rig is back up and folding, I can help test it. We should be able to get back to you in a day or so.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell*


Ravin, your getting 5min per %!? wow, it may seem ram timings is more important than we thought.....


Looks like its a question of 1T vs 2T here....same MHz/timings, 1Tvs 2T made 99% of the difference. 800MHz 3-3-3-8 2t ---->10:10/% only a modest gain from 4-4-4-12.

I've still got tons of BIOS memory settings to test.... the Maximus has the most detailed BIOS I've played with.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell*


We are testing a script Bal3Wolf made real quick to resolve this. It seems to only effect a few users, some not at all. Now that my rig is back up and folding, I can help test it. We should be able to get back to you in a day or so.


Any way I can convince you to throw -forceasm and -advmethods flags on the next distro?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ya i already edited the program using both those flags phelan is testing the script now to make sure it works right.


----------



## PhelanJKell

WU's are at 72% and 73%. I'm at 3.4ghz and ram is at 4-4-4-12 @ 945mhz. I'm averaging 11minutes per %. I may try 3-3-3-8/9 tonight and may down clock the ram to 800mhz to see if it will push those timings and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Ya i already edited the program using both those flags phelan is testing the script now to make sure it works right.


awesome!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell*


WU's are at 72% and 73%. I'm at 3.4ghz and ram is at 4-4-4-12 @ 945mhz. I'm averaging 11minutes per %. I may try 3-3-3-8/9 tonight and may down clock the ram to 800mhz to see if it will push those timings and see if it makes any difference.


Good luck getting CAS3....What's the max volts for your G.Skill? I had to go from 2.12V to 2.26V (2.34 after "droop") to go from CAS4--->CAS3


----------



## prometheus2072

I am getting 10.26 mins per % running 2 SMPs with 1000KB assigned to each SMP for my main rig.


----------



## Sum0n3

I decided to give this setup a try and I have a problem. Vmware installed fine, but I can't get to the login screen. I don't get the security error or anything. I tried with IE and firefox to no luck. Any ideas?


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:

I decided to give this setup a try and I have a problem. Vmware installed fine, but I can't get to the login screen. I don't get the security error or anything. I tried with IE and firefox to no luck. Any ideas?
If you have a pop-up blocker or anti-virus program make sure it isn't stopping it from working. Let me know if that resolved it.


----------



## Sum0n3

It's a fresh vista install, so I didn't install any firwalls or anything. I also tried to diable the built in windows stuff, but that had no change. Can I run arch on the regular VMware?


----------



## PhelanJKell

Bal3Wolf an I are in the process of configuring another distro, ubuntu this time. It will be almost identical to the way ARCH is right now. With some testing in the next few days. We will let you know. This is for people who are experiencing 'INTERRUPTED' issues, such as myself. If ARCH is working flawlessly, then it is up to you to try this new distro he is editing.

We will keep you informed in the next few days. I will update the Guide/Walkthrough as needed. Thanks for all your help so far and feedback!

SumOn3, you can run it on a higher version of VMware, not ver 1.0 though. Oh one thing if your using Vista make sure you disable UAB or something has to do with user accounts.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

im running into the 'interupted' issues alot, keep us updated on the ubuntu distro!


----------



## PhelanJKell

Bal3Wolf tried a script for the ARCH distro, I've been testing it, but it doesn't seem to fix the 'INTERRUPTED' issue. He has already begun work on an 'ubuntu' distro and I will be testing it out, have it downloaded already. The size is a little bit more then ARCH, but I will see how much memory the distro is using as well.

Thanks for following along everyone, we shall get this all straightened out!


----------



## tankman12

I got an interrupted error again and when I ctl=c and rebooted arch, it is now giving me an error about "My cpu doesnt support Long Mode, please use a 32bit distro". I have restarted vmware and my pc several times and I get the same thing. I have went to WinSMP until ya'll can get the distro updated.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:

I got an interrupted error again and when I ctl=c and rebooted arch, it is now giving me an error about "My cpu doesnt support Long Mode, please use a 32bit distro". I have restarted vmware and my pc several times and I get the same thing. I have went to WinSMP until ya'll can get the distro updated.
Sorry about the issues Tankman, we are working on it. It is hard though me and Bal3Wolf are never on MSN when the other is on! lol We should have a fix within the next few days, another distro that is.


----------



## tankman12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell* 
Sorry about the issues Tankman, we are working on it. It is hard though me and Bal3Wolf are never on MSN when the other is on! lol We should have a fix within the next few days, another distro that is.


No problem. With all new things, there are always growing pains. I have full confidence that you and wolf will get a very good working copy out.


----------



## luk

yeah, that interruption error kills that set up. It was running over a week flawlessly and now I get this error as well, even though I haven't changed a bit on the setup and the rig.

Looking forward to hearing of the new ubuntu distro!

greets luk


----------



## csm11

For some reason, I don't just get the interrupt error using this process, I get it in every process that I try. I really do think it has something to do with Stanford's updated clients as of 2/1/08. They seem to be buggy, at least for me. I'm just talking from my experiences though. And I haven't looked around in their forums either so I could be dead wrong.

I don't believe migrating to Ubuntu will solve anything, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ya im not sure it will either but cut it down some my rig uses ubuntu cause i was using samba and some other things 2gigs of stuff and i would only get the interrupt error every 10-15 work units hoping to elimate that to 1-2 work units a week/month.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankman12* 
I got an interrupted error again and when I ctl=c and rebooted arch, it is now giving me an error about "My cpu doesnt support Long Mode, please use a 32bit distro". I have restarted vmware and my pc several times and I get the same thing. I have went to WinSMP until ya'll can get the distro updated.

I got that same error using VMware player after a power failure. I think that it's an issue with VMware, and not the distro or your hardware. I even tried re-installing Arch (first) then uninstalling/reinstalling VMware and Arch, but continued to get the error.

I did not really get around to figuring it all out before it was time for a re-install of XP during the Maximus overhaul. The uninstaller for VMware is sloppy- it leaves stuff about your HDD and does not clean up your registry either (which is where I think the Long Mode error is generated).

The clean install of XP and VM did the trick.....Just don't know if it's worth the hassle in your case.


----------



## prometheus2072

I didn't mind too much the interrupt error, but now when I restart, it is giving me this can't read open file error, and deletes the whole WU. Now this is really starting to aggrevate me, as I have lost 3 WUs to this over the last 2 days. My PC is never off, so I don't understand why this error keeps coming up.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ok i got it uploaded Link below this one should work right im on my 3rd unit submited with it now so far no error. Like arch first time you use it you need to do
1. login
2. screen -r
3. ctrl c
4. ./fah6 -configonly
5. sudo reboot

login= ocn
password= overclock
sudo password= overclock

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MJDYRWEW

commands you might need

sudo shutdown -P now "shuts down ubuntu"
sudo reboot "reboots ubuntu"
screen -r "to see folding:
ctrl a d "all together and hides folding"
ctrl c "shutdown folding"
screen ./fah "restart folding"


----------



## AMD+nVidia

I can't get this to work behind a proxy server... any ideas?

Also, I get the error you say that will happen with an Intel E 1000 chipset, but I have an nVidia 680i!


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U83J478N
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f5640e/

commands you might need

shutdown -P now "shuts down ubuntu"
screen -r "to see folding:
ctrl a d "all together and hides folding"
ctrl c "shutdown folding"
screen ./fah "restart folding"


Awesome work! It's nice having a couple of Linux gurus to help all of us slacker hackers who have forgotten their s***.

Hey Bal3wolf....you're knocking at my doorstep there. You're gonna catch me quick if my wife keeps shutting down my rig....and dropping WUs when she does it.


----------



## prometheus2072

Thanks man, what's the command to fig the smp client in ubuntu?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

fig ? it auto loads like it did in arch soon as you boot.


----------



## prometheus2072

I wanted to configure it, like the arch, so that i can give each one an id and also enter my folding id and such.

./fah6 -smp -configonly doesn't work in ubuntu


----------



## PhelanJKell

That should be working. ./fah6 -configonly will work too.. try that.


----------



## Ravin

I just got one Ubuntu kernel up after another dropped WU from "INTERRUPTED" error in arch on a completed WU.....grrrr.....

So far the client has been unable to communicate with stanford's servers, and I just wonder if it's me or them....

*Edit....Snap. I just found that I can generate a URL to give access to my VMware machines. It looks like it's possible to bounce URLs to each other for remote control/assistance!!!!!*


----------



## PhelanJKell

Ravin, did the client ever connect to Stanford and dload a WU?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ok figured out the issue fixed it and reuploading a fixed copy was a network issue not turning on the right network interface for differt computers.


----------



## csm11

Sweet, I'll check this out after work.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

And i made this so its suppose to work with vmware server 1.0 and 2.0 as well as workstation 5.0 and 6.0 probly works with vmware player to but not sure.


----------



## prometheus2072

When is the fixed copy going live? U got a link? This is slowing down my climb up the board


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Uploading it now will edit this post when its done says it has 20mins left so 20-30mins i should have it uploaded.
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MJDYRWEW


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell* 
Ravin, did the client ever connect to Stanford and dload a WU?

Nope....but half of stanfords servers are down ATM....


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ok i got it uploaded Link below this one should work right im on my 3rd unit submited with it now so far no error. Like arch first time you use it you need to do
1. login
2. screen -r
3. ctrl c
4. ./fah6 -configonly
5. sudo reboot

login= ocn
password= overclock
sudo password= overclock

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MJDYRWEW

commands you might need

sudo shutdown -P now "shuts down ubuntu"
sudo reboot "reboots ubuntu"
screen -r "to see folding:
ctrl a d "all together and hides folding"
ctrl c "shutdown folding"
screen ./fah "restart folding"


----------



## csm11

Downloading now, I'll give it a shot as soon as possible.


----------



## Ravin

Ubuntu kernel #1 crunching away. ETA 1 hour for Arch to complete and get Ubuntu # 2 up.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Cool so the network issue is fixed for you.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Cool so the network issue is fixed for you.


I'm not sure. Ubuntu just started working the WU that came pre-loaded. And I'm not entirely convinced it was the 1.1 distro with the problem....Half of stanford's servers are/were down, and a over a quarter only accepting WUs. Not too many were issuing new WUs.


----------



## PhelanJKell

I will be updating the walkthrough tomorrow. This ubuntu is almost exactly like ARCH's interface, so no big changes.

Until then, if you are using the new ubuntu distro, please make any notes of error's/problems you encounter. Bal3Wolf was helping me get things working and discovered the Ethernet issue and fixed all that.

Also a note, the memory usage seems to be on par with ARCH, so there is no disadvantage there! : )


----------



## Bal3Wolf

The memory footprint for this seems good im only using 286megs and i got it allowed to use 424 i think.


----------



## PhelanJKell

<---testing the new distro. We are hoping this will eliminate the 'INTERRUPTED' error, or reduce it so it doesn't happen all the time. I will post results tomorrow asap.


----------



## prometheus2072

Downloading the new distro now, will wait till arch WUs finish, before setting up ubuntu. I was using 1gig per arch previously, seems that it didn't make it go any faster, will it make a difference with ubuntu?


----------



## prometheus2072

OK got the new ubuntu distro up and running on my second rig, side by side with the arch version, will compare speed and any issues that may come up. Excellent work again by PhelanJkell & Bal3wolf rep to you both for the effort!!


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prometheus2072*


Downloading the new distro now, will wait till arch WUs finish, before setting up ubuntu. I was using 1gig per arch previously, seems that it didn't make it go any faster, will it make a difference with ubuntu?


Were you intentionally using 1Gb per client, or was that automatic? Although I've allowed up to 512Mb per VM, Arch seemd to want only around 300Mb total for both clients on my machine, pretty similar to Ubuntu.

The Ubuntu distro seems just a hare slower...maybe by around 8s/%


----------



## tankman12

Hey guys, I still get the error "You CPU doesnt support long mode. Please use a 32bit distribtuion." I am pretty sure my cpu supports EMT64T technology but for some reason with Arch and the new Ubuntu distro, I still get the error. I had upgraded my bios to the lastest one about a week ago and thought maybe that was the problem. So I downgraded to my previous version and it still doesnt work. Any ideas?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Have you tried uninstalling vmware and searching the reg and making sure nothing is left with names vmware.


----------



## prometheus2072

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tankman12*


Hey guys, I still get the error "You CPU doesnt support long mode. Please use a 32bit distribtuion." I am pretty sure my cpu supports EMT64T technology but for some reason with Arch and the new Ubuntu distro, I still get the error. I had upgraded my bios to the lastest one about a week ago and thought maybe that was the problem. So I downgraded to my previous version and it still doesnt work. Any ideas?


Have you eneabled 64bit in your bios? From your specs it looks like you are running 32bit XP, so might not have enabled it in your bios settings.


----------



## tankman12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Have you tried uninstalling vmware and searching the reg and making sure nothing is left with names vmware.


Gonna try that next.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prometheus2072*


Have you eneabled 64bit in your bios? From your specs it looks like you are running 32bit XP, so might not have enabled it in your bios settings.


Looked in my bios and I didnt see anything saying Enable or Disable EMT64. The only thing I saw that could be it was Virtualization Technology Enable/Disable and it is enabled.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:

Virtualization Technology
That is what the EMT64 is, keep it enabled. I am not sure why your getting that error, like Bal3Wolf said, uninstall it, delete the VMware folder in Program Files, then go into the registry and search for VMware using find. Delete all the entries you can find. Let us know if this fixes it. Have you re-installed it with the same error?

As of right now I have finished one WU and am about to finish the second WU in a few minutes using the new Ubuntu distro. All is working fine, I will post if the second one goes through without an 'INTERRUPTED' error.


----------



## wire

I'm giving this a try right now. Downloading all of those things.


----------



## tankman12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell* 
That is what the EMT64 is, keep it enabled. I am not sure why your getting that error, like Bal3Wolf said, uninstall it, delete the VMware folder in Program Files, then go into the registry and search for VMware using find. Delete all the entries you can find. Let us know if this fixes it. Have you re-installed it with the same error?

As of right now I have finished one WU and am about to finish the second WU in a few minutes using the new Ubuntu distro. All is working fine, I will post if the second one goes through without an 'INTERRUPTED' error.

I have reinstalled it and I keep getting that same error. I deleted everything concerning vmware from the registry, deleted all vmware folders, reinstalled vmware, reinstalled the Ubuntu files, everything and its still a no-go. It must be me because everyonre else running it doesnt seem to have a problem. I will keep fooling with it and see if I can stumble across a fix.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Update: Ok, the second instance of Ubuntu finished the WU and still received the 'INTERRUPTED' error when it finished. Bal3Wolf and I concluded that it must be VMware 2.0 and an XP issue, because not everyone is getting it, are any of you using Vista receiving this error?

So I dloaded VMware 1.0 again, this distro of Ubuntu is compatible with 1.0.4. I am folding right now with VMware 1.0.4+Ubuntu to test and see if it in fact 2.0.

I should be finishing the WU's tomorrow sometime, and will post my results. Thanks for the patience, we will get all this worked out!


----------



## CyberDruid

DLing now.

Thanks for the _personalized_ service Phelan


----------



## PhelanJKell

*Update: Bal3Wolf and I are testing things to make sure the client/distro are 100% functional or to the best we can do. I would recommend for all you users out there interested in using this setup to please give us a few days before you start downloading/installing everything. This will minimize the pains of having issues/errors/problems. This is just a recommendation, if you are an advanced Linux user, please feel free to give some feedback.

If you are currently using ARCH, please do so until we have a 100% operating setup. If you have had no issues using ARCH, it will be up to you to switch over. Thanks everyone for the patience and helping us out with all the feedback.* ~Bal3Wolf & PhelanJKell~


----------



## Ravin

Ubuntu clients #1 and #2 sucessfully submitted thier first WUs and continused folding, no INTERRUPTED error. I'm gonna let this go and see how it runs continuously.


----------



## wire

How long does it take to install that plugin? It's been going at it for 3-4 mins.

EDIT: Nvm, firefox was blocking it.


----------



## wire

I need some help. I can't login.


----------



## prometheus2072

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
I need some help. I can't login.



The login is *ocn*
Password *overclock*

All lower case


----------



## prometheus2072

Lost 3 WUS to Arch interrupt failure today, now running Ubuntux3 and Archx1 (the last one)

Hope everything goes well with Ubuntu, the Arch was running great then just started giving interrupt errors, not sure why. I don't think its XP, I am running Vista Ultimate 64bit and it's giving me trouble also.


----------



## CyberDruid

Not a stability issue is it? That's more of a load I am sure.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Thanks for all of you testing all this out. I am using VMware 1.0.4 and the Ubuntu distro. Seems to be working just fine, I had the 'INTERRUPTED' error with VMware 2.0 and Ubuntu, so I am trying this out.

Please let us know if you run into any problems/issues. Thanks again all.


----------



## wire

Downloading VMware 1.04 right now and the updated Ubuntu.


----------



## PhelanJKell

VMware 1.0.4 is slightly different then 2.0 beta. It doesn't use a web gui, but it has its own interface. As of right now I my WU's are over 50% on my main rig, so I hopefully they will upload everything while I sleep. I will post results asap.


----------



## Ultra Nexus

Hello!

IÂ´m new here, and since I am using your Arch distro to fold, IÂ´m dropping in my feedback.

I have it installed on 3 quads, so 6 vms are running out on this distro, with VMware workstation 6.0.2 on Windows 2003 server w/SP2 and I am also getting random INTERRUPT errors when finishing WUs. Fortunately I never lost a single WU, since just a restart of the client, recalculated the finished WU and submitted it.

Any way, thanks for the effort! Besides this issue, this distro is optimal for this porpuse!


----------



## Ravin

Ubuntu seems to be completing and submitting WUs, although I have not noted Stanford updating my points....Only one WU counted, and at least 4 submitted.....


----------



## wire

Ravin, which version or Vmware are you using?


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
Ravin, which version or Vmware are you using?

Server 2.0 beta


----------



## PhelanJKell

Results so far: I started running VMware 1.0.4 and Ubuntu yesterday afternoon. I have submitted two WU's already and it is on its way to finish two more before midnight. So everything is working, without the 'INTERRUPTED' error/issue. I will continue to let it fold and if all works out after the next WU's are completed I will update the Guide using VMware 1.0.4. Thanks again all for the support...


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell* 
Results so far: I started running VMware 1.0.4 and Ubuntu yesterday afternoon. I have submitted two WU's already and it is on its way to finish two more before midnight. So everything is working, without the 'INTERRUPTED' error/issue. I will continue to let it fold and if all works out after the next WU's are completed I will update the Guide using VMware 1.0.4. Thanks again all for the support...

How long do you think it will be till you have the guide updated?


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:

How long do you think it will be till you have the guide updated?
Latest, tomorrow night. I have some friends who are home on spring break from different colleges throughout NC, so I'm going to try and catch up with them.

Both current WU's are at 69%, averaging around 10-10.5min per % to complete. They should be done soon. If they upload without any errors, then we know the previous issues with VMware 2.0+ARCH was strictly VMware 2.0.

I will have to re-do most of the guide because VMware 1.0.4 interface is slightly different. Though if VMware 2.0 has been working without issues, I would continue using it.

When I get home later on I will post results of the current WU's I am folding on. If all is successful I will TRY to get some of the guide updated later tonight. Hope this helps Wire!


----------



## prometheus2072

I have tried VM1.04 in the past and it just didn't want to work with Vista 64bit, this VMserver seems to be the only thing that runs on my system.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Update: I have succesfully sent another 2 WU's with VMware 1.0.4+Ubuntu. As of right now we now ver 1.0.4 does not work with vista/XP 64-bit. Bal3Wolf and I are talking about some ideas on how those users who use such OS's can use this setup.

For now I will start updating the walkthrough for VMware 1.0.4+Ubuntu distro Bal3Wolf edited and hopefully we can come up with something to resolved the 64-bit issue.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell*


Update: I have succesfully sent another 2 WU's with VMware 1.0.4+Ubuntu. As of right now we now ver 1.0.4 does not work with vista/XP 64-bit. Bal3Wolf and I are talking about some ideas on how those users who use such OS's can use this setup.

For now I will start updating the walkthrough for VMware 1.0.4+Ubuntu distro Bal3Wolf edited and hopefully we can come up with something to resolved the 64-bit issue.


sounds good, i'm running XP, so i should be ok. let me know as soon as you get it 100% stable, and get the walkthrough completed. once i get the ok, i will try it out on one of the quads, if it works good, i will have the entire farm running on it! keep up the good work guys!


----------



## Ravin

I'm still crunching away with VM server 2.0 beta and Ubuntu. Stanford is finally counting my WUs too, so everything looks good so far.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:

sounds good, i'm running XP, so i should be ok. let me know as soon as you get it 100% stable, and get the walkthrough completed. once i get the ok, i will try it out on one of the quads, if it works good, i will have the entire farm running on it! keep up the good work guys!
I had some friends from out of town over, had some beers, grilled some steaks and dogs, so I didn't get anything done tonight. I will be busy tomorrow but plan on starting the update process. I will post asap for those out there who are giving it a go.

Quote:

I'm still crunching away with VM server 2.0 beta and Ubuntu. Stanford is finally counting my WUs too, so everything looks good so far.
I talked to Bal3Wolf and we agree that if VMware 2.0 and Ubuntu are working 100% without any 'INTERRUPTED' errors, then continue using both. We are not fully sure why 2.0 seems to get the error, and 1.0.4 does not. But for those who have had issues, VMware 1.0.4 + Ubuntu has been working for 3 days now, not issues what so ever.

I will post tomorrow when I get everything in order to update the walkthrough! Thanks again guys!


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell*


We are not fully sure why 2.0 seems to get the error, and 1.0.4 does not. But for those who have had issues, VMware 1.0.4 + Ubuntu has been working for 3 days now, not issues what so ever.


IMO its probably due to the beta status of 2.0. Likely that they don't have all the needed support for newer hardware controllers.


----------



## theonion

Any advantage to using the Ubuntu setup over Suse? I have 3 Suse VM's running on a dual Xeon box and all three are taking 19-20 mins/%. Even with 3 vm's it seems slow to me, there are 8 cores available after all. Just wondering if there's any reason the Ubuntu setup might have better performance?


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:



Any advantage to using the Ubuntu setup over Suse? I have 3 Suse VM's running on a dual Xeon box and all three are taking 19-20 mins/%. Even with 3 vm's it seems slow to me, there are 8 cores available after all. Just wondering if there's any reason the Ubuntu setup might have better performance?


The ARCH and Ubuntu distro's we are using were modified by Bal3Wolf, there is no graphical aspects, GUI, like the other distro's. It is strictly command prompt case OS. He eliminated as much of the unusefull things he could when editing the distro. The Ubuntu we have working now uses less memory then the previous ARCH distro did. Depending on how fast your CPU' clocks are, each % per min may vary. My system, a [email protected] 3.4ghz and RAM of [email protected], I run two instances of Ubuntu in VMware. I am averaging around 10-10.5min per % on both SMP clients. SO I averaging around 17.5-18hrs or so for both WU's to complete.


----------



## theonion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell*


The ARCH and Ubuntu distro's we are using were modified by Bal3Wolf, there is no graphical aspects, GUI, like the other distro's. It is strictly command prompt case OS. He eliminated as much of the unusefull things he could when editing the distro. The Ubuntu we have working now uses less memory then the previous ARCH distro did. Depending on how fast your CPU' clocks are, each % per min may vary. My system, a [email protected] 3.4ghz and RAM of [email protected], I run two instances of Ubuntu in VMware. I am averaging around 10-10.5min per % on both SMP clients. SO I averaging around 17.5-18hrs or so for both WU's to complete.



Thanks....this is on a Dell Precision workstation at work. So I can't play with settings etc.....and it probably came with whatever RAM they could source the cheapest. But I'll probably try your distro....can't hurt to try right?

Edit - Just looking at the math, I should be around 22hrs for 2 WU's which isn't terrible I guess.


----------



## tankman12

Ok guys, I just got the Ubuntu distro running on my sig rig. It just downloaded and started working on the first wu. Once it goes awhile, I will post some times and once its ready to upload, I will let ya'll know if I get an Interrupt error.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

sweet, thanks tankman!


----------



## prometheus2072

I have completed 2 WUs without any probs so far, this maybe the one







lol


----------



## Ravin

Ubuntu on VMserver 2.0 beta is still crunching away and submitting WUs with no problems. Looks like this distro is fixed the INETRRUPTED error and is stable for me.


----------



## csm11

Good to hear the results. I will be formatting this weekend again in hopes of this working.


----------



## PhelanJKell

I am now folding with no issues/problems and or 'INTERRUPTED' errors for the past 4 days straight. I will be home this evening, finally have some free time, and will update the guide.

We are still unsure what the exact issue was, whether it be ARCH/VMware2.0/XP/Vista... The reason I say this is because some users have had no problems with the VMware2.0+ARCH/Ubuntu. Though many have, and now that I have switched back to VMware 1.0.4 + Ubuntu, I have had no problems either. So it leads me to believe it was not ARCH at all, but either VMware 2.0/XP/Vista. I think it just depends on each system, but it does seem odd. But that is all behind us now.

So my advice to all, if VMware 2.0+ARCH/Ubuntu has been working for you without any issues at all, keep using it unless you want to swtich to the new setup.

The new setup will be compromised of:

VMware 1.0.4 + Ubuntu.

The only clitch here is you XP/Vista 64-bit users, you will be stuck with using VMware 2.0 beta unless we can find another way around that. If some of you'll want to test it who are running the 64-bit versions, try installing VMware 1.0.4 and running it, if it doesn't run maybe trying the compatibility options, setting it too 2000 or something. I would appreciate the feedback on those results. So for all those others users who are running regular 32bit XP/Vista, I shall have the guide updated for Dual/Quad core machines.

Also a note to all, CD himself has the new Skulltrail setup with 2xQuad's. We are looking forward to seeing the results from a VMware+Ubuntu setup, and how much horsepower the setup has for [email protected], the results should be around 4 WU's or more a day just from that rig itself. It will depend on how high the clocks are and how fast per % he will be getting. Thanks all again, and thanks for being patient, I have had friends from out of town home this weekend, you know how it is. PhelanJKell and the brains Bal3Wolf!


----------



## The Duke

CD is going to go Linux


----------



## PhelanJKell

*UPDATED:*
Main OP has been updated with most of the updates for VMware 1.0.4+Ubuntu. More will follow later tonight. If you are an advanced VMware/Linux user you can figure out the rest from there, but I will post more of the walk-through later tonight! If you see any errors/miscommunication please let me know via this thread or PM. Thanks all!

Quote:

CD is going to go Linux
I think he is going to 'give linux' a try as far as [email protected] he might just like it!


----------



## PhelanJKell

*UPDATED:*
I have updated the Guide/walk-through with the new VMware 1.0.4 + Ubuntu distro Bal3Wolf edited. I have included some command lines at the end of the guide, I will add more later on. Please if you have any issues, questions, or concerns please leave me a PM so I can address it immediately. I will contact Bal3Wolf when I can to see what we can do about the 64-bit OS' users. Thanks again all. PhelanJKell and Bal3Wolf the editor!

A NOTE: If you are using or trying this setup please leave a post so I can add your name to post 3. Thanks!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

This setup seems to work well im using it with workstation 6.0 and my memory usage goes form 200-300megs alot better then arch and my old ubuntu setup i had done.


----------



## XJBluto

Yea and what happens in 30 days when your trial runs out????????????


----------



## Bal3Wolf

vmware server aint a trial it shouldn't run out.


----------



## PhelanJKell

*UPDATE:*
Another download source has been added for the Ubuntu distro Bal3Wolf has edited and configured. I will add more if necessary. Thanks again to everyone for their support/feedback. ~PhelanJKell and Bal3Wolf the brains~


----------



## PhelanJKell

VMware 1.0.4+Ubuntu has now been folding for 6 days straight, no issues, hiccups or 'INTERRUPTED' errors to count. I average 2 WU's a day, and it looks like I might submit 4 WU's today due too it finishing work early in the morning.

Give it a whirl and I can guarantee you will enjoy the benefits! If you do, please leave a post so I can add your name to the users in post 3. Thanks again all!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

thanks Phelan, i think i will give the ubuntu setup a try tonight!


----------



## gibsonnova74

ok, i installed VMware on my e6550 yesterday.(test) it seems to be working fine. when i got home today from work, it was on another w/u. my times with winsmp were 14min per %. i'm running at 3.2, my times with the VMware is almost 11min per %. i was able to shave 3min per % off my times! i'm downloading for one of the quads now. my question is, is there any way to confirm that the completed w/u was successfully sent. when i use winsmp i always just scrolled up and could verify that it was sent, i couldn't seem to do that with the VMware. any suggestions?


----------



## prometheus2072

Well, VM server & Ubuntu has been running for 2 days with frequent crashes due to me trying to OC to 4GHz without any interrupt errors









Looks like it's a keeper!!


----------



## wire

Will 1.04 work with Vista?


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:

ok, i installed VMware on my e6550 yesterday.(test) it seems to be working fine. when i got home today from work, it was on another w/u. my times with winsmp were 14min per %. i'm running at 3.2, my times with the VMware is almost 11min per %. i was able to shave 3min per % off my times! i'm downloading for one of the quads now. my question is, is there any way to confirm that the completed w/u was successfully sent. when i use winsmp i always just scrolled up and could verify that it was sent, i couldn't seem to do that with the VMware. any suggestions?
Awesome, 3min per % is amazing. But to answer your question, it was sent, because once sent, the SMP client will download a new Work Unit. It takes a few hours to register on their servers, but it is sending trust me. I wish there was a way to scroll up, but there isn't. Also Gibson, get all your quads running vmware 1.0.4+ubuntu, and watch your WU production go through the roof. Each quad can do 2xWU's, the advantages are in your hands now...

Quote:

Well, VM server & Ubuntu has been running for 2 days with frequent crashes due to me trying to OC to 4GHz without any interrupt errors

Looks like it's a keeper!!
An easier way of doing it is go for 4.0ghz, or a slower clock and make sure it is 100% stable, THEN run [email protected] The [email protected] client is very picky when it comes to sensitivity. But I'm glad to hear more positive results! Spread the word to all!

Quote:

Will 1.04 work with Vista?
No, though VMware 2.0 will, but we are not sure if VMware 2.0 was the source of the 'INTERRUPTED' error. Please feel free to try it and let us know the results.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
Will 1.04 work with Vista?

I think it works on vista 32 but not vista 64bit. That link below seems only way to get it to work or use chips guild i think and disable driver signing totaly
http://communities.vmware.com/docs/DOC-1375
http://communities.vmware.com/thread/104125


----------



## gibsonnova74

http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/7557/87584675nl2.png
what do you make of this?

edit: one instance is fine, and i keep getting this in the other one.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

That usualy means a unstable overclock.


----------



## mrkryz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


That usualy means a unstable overclock.


What he said









I had issues with a quad that was orthos and prime95 stable BUT FAH would have FLOATING_POINT exceptions... left and right. It occured after a few hours and ultimately resolved it by keeping the cpu overclock but going to a lower ratio on mem.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:

http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/7557/87584675nl2.png
what do you make of this?

edit: one instance is fine, and i keep getting this in the other one.
What the others said, I got those with an unstable OC, not enough voltages to the CPU. Also with memory, [email protected] is so weird about it.


----------



## lsclincoln

OK.
Finally go it working.
I think???
With winsmp I was doing a % in 10m 16s.
The first percent using VMWARE/Ubuntu was 8m 24s.
Both on 2653.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:



OK.
Finally go it working.
I think???
With winsmp I was doing a % in 10m 16s.
The first percent using VMWARE/Ubuntu was 8m 24s.
Both on 2653.


Awesome! Another satisfied user! Remember to set your priority to 'HIGH' when you got bed, or your not using your comp. That way the program is getting all the cpu power it needs over other things. Let us know if you run into any troubles/issues, I will add your name to post 3!


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


CD is going to go Linux

















Of course; why shouldn't he? He's an enthusiast, after all


----------



## lsclincoln

Just a little folowup and screenshot.
This setup dropped two minutes off of my per percent times with all settings the same.


----------



## gibsonnova74

ok, status check. the e6550 is running just fine, shaved 3min per % on that. i then went on to the first q6600. as i posted earlier, i kept running into stability issues.(thanks for the input gentlemen) after down clocking my q6600 from 3.2 to 3.0, i have no stability issues, and have completed w/u's on both instances! i'm not running too bad on the times, could be better. currently i'm running at 13min per % on both instances of Ubuntu. so, as of now, i'm pleased to say i have made significant improvements on the 2 rigs i have installed the VMware and Ubuntu. once again, thanks PhelanJKell and Bal3Wolf for all of your hard work!


----------



## wire

If anyone is running VMware 2.0 with Ubuntu and could help me get it setup, that would be awesome. Just hit me with a PM so we can exchange xfires or aims.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:

If anyone is running VMware 2.0 with Ubuntu and could help me get it setup, that would be awesome. Just hit me with a PM so we can exchange xfires or aims.
Wire, VMware 2.0, is very similar. It uses a WEB GUI, but loaded the VM's and running them is almost identical. Just install it and open it, you will see the similarities.

Quote:

ok, status check. the e6550 is running just fine, shaved 3min per % on that. i then went on to the first q6600. as i posted earlier, i kept running into stability issues.(thanks for the input gentlemen) after down clocking my q6600 from 3.2 to 3.0, i have no stability issues, and have completed w/u's on both instances! i'm not running too bad on the times, could be better. currently i'm running at 13min per % on both instances of Ubuntu. so, as of now, i'm pleased to say i have made significant improvements on the 2 rigs i have installed the VMware and Ubuntu. once again, thanks PhelanJKell and Bal3Wolf for all of your hard work!
Woot! I avg 10-11min per % with my Q6600 @ 3.4ghz, though its more toward 9.5-10min per % most of the day when I am gone. I just set the priority to HIGH, lets it crunch away its little cpu heart out... Can you puts some more volts into the chip and get a higher oc?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well you setup it same way we did arch but vmware 2.0 causes errors for some reason it seems.


----------



## wire

I'm running this right now with VMware 1.05 + Ubuntu on Vista x64.


----------



## lsclincoln

Just finished first vmware wu.
Then an error popped up.
Any ideas?
Its been sitting at this point for about 5 minutes now.
UPDATE:I restarted vm and it worked as per second pic.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

looks like a unstable overclock try lowering the clock or upping vcore some. Might wait till you finish another unit and see if the error happens again.


----------



## lsclincoln

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


looks like a unstable overclock try lowering the clock or upping vcore some. Might wait till you finish another unit and see if the error happens again.


I dont think its unstable.
I think it was a connection problem.
Like I said I restarted and it sent the results.
I think it worked.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsclincoln*


I dont think its unstable.
I think it was a connection problem.
Like I said I restarted and it sent the results.
I think it worked.


i was having issues also, it would run fine for awhile and then stop. my rig would fold win smp for weeks on end with no stability issues, so i thought that it would be stable enough for the Vmware. after i down clocked my rig, i didn't have anymore issues with it. it seems that the program is alittle more picky with the o/c settings than the win smp.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsclincoln*


I dont think its unstable.
I think it was a connection problem.
Like I said I restarted and it sent the results.
I think it worked.


You can be orthos stable and not be folding stable fah is very picky i gota run my vcore at 1.43 to run 3600mhz in fah compared to 1.39 to be orthos stable.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Yes, also Wire, please remember we believe VMware 2.0 to not be working very well with [email protected], that is why we were getting errors and Bal3Wolf had to redo another distro. Let us know if it does it again, then we can go from there with you.


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhelanJKell* 
Yes, also Wire, please remember we believe VMware 2.0 to not be working very well with [email protected], that is why we were getting errors and Bal3Wolf had to redo another distro. Let us know if it does it again, then we can go from there with you.

PhelanJKell, I'm using VMware 1.05 w/ Ubuntu and I haven't had any errors at all. I just turned in my first WU with it 1 hr 30 mins ago. This is so much faster and more efficient that Win SMP.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:

PhelanJKell, I'm using VMware 1.05 w/ Ubuntu and I haven't had any errors at all. I just turned in my first WU with it 1 hr 30 mins ago. This is so much faster and more efficient that Win SMP.
That is good news! Keep us informed on how it is going for ya! If you run into anything let us know asap! I'll add your name to the third post!


----------



## aznchowboy650

Running vmware 2.0 + Ubuntu console, shaved off 4 mins compared to winsmp


----------



## prometheus2072

Can you confirm that vmware 1.05 can run on vista 64, as I would like to get away from the web GUI nonesense.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:



Can you confirm that vmware 1.05 can run on vista 64, as I would like to get away from the web GUI nonesense.


I can not confirm that, but seems that Wire is using it with no issues. Give it a try and give us some feedback. Thanks!

Quote:



Running vmware 2.0 + Ubuntu console, shaved off 4 mins compared to winsmp


Another satisfied user! I'll add your name to post 3!


----------



## wire

I should probably add that I disabled driver signing before I loaded up Vista. I'm not sure if that will make any difference if you have it on or off when running VMware 1.05.


----------



## rx7racer

Sweet guide man, Got VMware 1.05 and Ubuntu working no problem.









Looking forward to see how much time it shaves off, was doing 9-10 min per % . WOW, I am doing 6 minutes per % now, this is awesome guys. It really did help.well no, kinda jumped the gun, the first percent was quick but it leveled out to be right about the same as before, 9 min and 10 sec., still not bad.

And thx to You Wire for encouraging me to give this a try.


----------



## lsclincoln

ok.
A little update.
I ran this for two days.
Ran great.
Shaved almost three minutes off of each percent.
Today I was playing bf2 and my pc rebooted.
LIke hitting the reset button.
Well I started everything back up and BAM reboot.
Im hard headed and tried one mo again.
REBOOT.
And no errors messages.
I backed of my overclock from 3.8 to 3.6 and no more reboots.
The 3.8 is orthos stable.
And seemed to be stable with vmware for two days.
Well I guess it really wasnt.
The moral to the story is that if any problems are encountered with vmware ubuntu then check your oc first.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:



Well I guess it really wasnt.
The moral to the story is that if any problems are encountered with vmware ubuntu then check your oc first.


We have noticed [email protected] is very sensitive, even more so then Orthos/Prime95 testing. Good to hear you figured it out!

Quote:



Sweet guide man, Got VMware 1.05 and Ubuntu working no problem.

Looking forward to see how much time it shaves off, was doing 9-10 min per % . WOW, I am doing 6 minutes per % now, this is awesome guys. It really did help. Everybody needds to switch to this that usually uses WinSMP.

And thx to You Wire for encouraging me to give this a try.


Welcome aboard! I'll post your name in the third post, please let us know if you have any questions/concerns/issues, thanks again!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ya fah is alot more picky then orthos or prime.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsclincoln*


The moral to the story is that if any problems are encountered with vmware ubuntu then check your oc first.


Yea, I was stable with WINSMP, OCCT, and Prime at 3.6GHz, but when I loaded VMware+linux I kept crashing. Just a little more VMCH did the trick for me. Linux is just a hare pickier than WINSMP.


----------



## lsclincoln

Well it still reboots at will.
But Ive noticed one thing about the crashing.
If I open vmware and sign in then just leave it alone it doesnt crash.
Only after I open it to check status then go back to windows does it reboot.
And not instantly.
It varies on the time but its been running for a couple hours now with no problems.
But I bet if I go check my status it will crash soon.
Luckily with all the reboots I still have not lost a wu.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Im using my ubuntu setup now on my pc with vmware workstation 6 and my friends quad with vmware server 1.05 2 setups to use all 4 cores.

[email protected] 9-10mins
[email protected] 11-12mins


----------



## csm11

Well, I'm back to Vista Ultimate 64bit and am trying out the WinSMP client first here just to see if I can actually finish a work unit with any client of SMP. If it goes through no problems, then I'll be trying this process again.

Earlier last week, I tried it with XP 32bit and was still getting random crashes. I know it works great, but I just can't get it working correctly as of yet on my system.

This is definitely the process I want to run once I'm stable. The system is at stock right now for maximum compatibility too.

Thanks again for the clean guide and coding, fellas.


----------



## prometheus2072

Works great for me, Vmaware server 2.0 + ubuntu, as an overclocker, my rig gets BSOD now and again, despite these frequent crashes, I have had no probs thus far.

Go Bal3wolf & PhelanJkell!!!

Thanks for the superb release


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Glad its working good now took some trial and error but we got it now i think mine and phelan time working on it is worth it to improve the ppd of ocn by getting users to switch from slow winsmp to linux smp.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Yes, our time is def. worth it. All credit goes to Bal3Wolf, I was just the tester and guide maker. It is nice to see that all is working fine now, means more WU production and that is more research being done! It is all for the cause, there is no other reason not too fold!

I may consider PM'ing everyone asking which ver. of VMware and distro they are using so I can compile it with their names on the third post. This will give Bal3Wolf an I an idea of who is using what and so forth for future ideas....


----------



## wire

Does anyone else have this problem? It doesn't show local host.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

you tried to reboot and maybe reinstall it ?


----------



## prometheus2072

Decided to give 1.05 a go, and I get the same thing as Wire, when installing it says drivers are not digitally signed....., rebooted and still doesn't work.

tried using Localhost liked the server2.0 and it gives the connection was refused, the machine actively refused connection.


----------



## lsclincoln

Ive found that the only way to make sure mine doesnt crash is to open the virtual machine,sign in, and minimize.
Runs perfectly like that but if I open it up to check status it will crash within minutes.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i ran into that issue a few times wire (i noticed it if i had paused the machines and then exited vmware), what fixed it for me was running the installer agian, and selecting the repair option, once it was done i started vmware and everything was good as new.


----------



## prometheus2072

Well, I downloaded the latest Server2.0 beta, installed it once again and off it went, now crunching a way nicely. For 64 bit vista, I would reccomend server 2.0, it maybe be beta, but it's working!!


----------



## wire

1.05 works with Vista x64 but you need to disable driver signing to have it let you connect to local host.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hey bal3wolf and Phelan, i would like to try the ubuntu setup with the server 2.0 beta, do you still have the walkthough? or would mind walking me through part of it, i have it still installed, just forget how to add the new machine and where to install the ubuntu distro into

EDIT: i think i got it up and running, thanks guys.
ill let you know how it runs and if i run into the interrupt error agian.


----------



## PhelanJKell

I have been running for a few weeks now nonstop and error/issue free. So we do know VMware 1.0.4 and Ubuntu edited by Bal3Wolf work flawlessly. I know a few of you are giving VMware 2.0 beta and Ubuntu a try, please let me know if it works for you. I kept getting the 'Interrupted' error with that setup.
*
If you are using this setup and your name is not posted on post 3 please let me know, Thanks again all! ~PhelanJKell & Bal3Wolf~*


----------



## Ravin

VMserver 2.0 beta + Ubuntu running endlessly without error since release


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Nice lol seems like ubuntu was the way to go i have a quad and a c2d both running my ubuntu setup both working perfect.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Nice lol seems like ubuntu was the way to go i have a quad and a c2d both running my ubuntu setup both working perfect.


i do also, i would do the whole farm, but i get very simular results running the dual instance of win smp.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I tried that but i had nothing but issues and lost work units thats why i got the quad using vmware now less of a headache.


----------



## K092084

I'm trying to install this on my main rig and I get everything going by folding won't work. I keep getting an error 0x0, which is a mystery error.

It's working now at the moment, and its about 4 minutes faster then winSMP. I got it running on both my rigs, will have to see how much faster it folds on my second rig. I thinking about the same 4 minutes or so.

Do these work units still count for 1760 points?


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
I'm trying to install this on my main rig and I get everything going by folding won't work. I keep getting an error 0x0, which is a mystery error.

It's working now at the moment, and its about 4 minutes faster then winSMP. I got it running on both my rigs, will have to see how much faster it folds on my second rig. I thinking about the same 4 minutes or so.

Do these work units still count for 1760 points?

The ones I've been getting have been 1760 points. I'd assume that'll be the same for you.


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
The ones I've been getting have been 1760 points. I'd assume that'll be the same for you.

Alright, thanks

I only see maybe a minute increase on my second rig.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

depends on what WU you dl'd
take a look http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummaryC.html to find out how many points its worth.
all of the ones i have dl'd running linux smp have been worth 1760, so its a good chance you are folding one now.


----------



## K092084

Well I would think they would be worth 1760 points since they take so long to do 1%.

I am getting this problem in the picture on my main computer, its still folding though.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

If your getting the error i got the guys from standford told me to up the ram in vmware the new unit needs about 800megs of ram to run without errrors. Im gonna work on another fix for users to do that disables adv methods so you only get the a1 core.


----------



## K092084

I get an error that there is no more space left on the device.
It also restarted, not sure why, but I am going to up the amount of ram that it uses.


----------



## zlojack

I've been looking for this...

Time to get folding on my new rig.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
I get an error that there is no more space left on the device.
It also restarted, not sure why, but I am going to up the amount of ram that it uses.

I had that error to its related to the new core they need to fix it if you aint got enugh ram it totaly fubars and makes linux go crazy.


----------



## K092084

Well ram isn't a problem. I got 3.5gs so I just need to increase it more.


----------



## Ultra Nexus

This is not a RAM error.... the VM has only 727Mb of allocated disk. If you do a "df" on the VM getting you this error, it will show you the root "/" drive is 100% used.

Any one has an idea how to increase the allocated disk space for this virtual machine?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

No its a ram error upping the ram fixes it it fills the disk cause of it not having enugh swap space or memory. This vmware setup was made to be small and compact just it does not work at all on the a2 core unless you jump up the ram alot standford recommends 1gig.


----------



## Ultra Nexus

Ouch... well thats another way. But for those who only has 1 or 2Gb total ram, increasing the allocated disk is the only way, right?

Well, I just found one way here:

C:\\Program Files\\VMware\\VMware Workstation>vmware-vdiskmanager -x 5Gb "S:\\VMs\\FA
H1\\Ubuntu 64-bit.vmdk"

Now I must look the way how to have Ubuntu use the extra space.


----------



## K092084

Not really sure what the problem is, it may just be the fahcore that it is getting because my second rig, which only has 1gb at the moment is working fine. Its at 8 percent with no problems at all.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ultra Nexus* 
Ouch... well thats another way. But for those who only has 1 or 2Gb total ram, increasing the allocated disk is the only way, right?

Well, I just found one way here:

C







rogram FilesVMwareVMware Workstation>vmware-vdiskmanager -x 5Gb "S:VMsFA
H1Ubuntu 64-bit.vmdk"

Now I must look the way how to have Ubuntu use the extra space.

Well you would need to redo the swap file is all i think im working on a fix to limit ubuntu to a1 core will post it up when i get it done right now i gota wire up a new smoke alarm. Going to add how to do it and file to download to replace one that tells it to get adv units.


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Well you would need to redo the swap file is all i think im working on a fix to limit ubuntu to a1 core will post it up when i get it done right now i gota wire up a new smoke alarm. Going to add how to do it and file to download to replace one that tells it to get adv units.

Thanks. I am back on winsmp at the moment. It kept getting errors and then was having problems connecting to the assignment server.
Second rig is still working fine though.


----------



## Ravin

Well, I got my first error- something about "write error, Virtual disk full" I tried to restart the client, but FAH then told me that an "old version of the queue was installed (v 0.0) Updating queue, Converting queue" and then hangs or exits. Reinstalling Ubuntu.....

Also is there a way to increase the Virtual disk size? It's currently set at 710Mb, which may have been my original problem with the "write error"

Edit:scrolled back a page and found this....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 









Yup that's the one.....


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i just came home from school to the same message!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ok i got the fix done its pretty simple i will write it in step by step so its easy to understand. After it reboots on last step it should be back to folding with no problems again the other way to fix it is raise the memory vmware can use to 800-1000 megs. *This is those of you using my ubuntu setup if your having a issue using another vmware setup you did you will need to up its ram in vmware.*

ok heres the working one again lol forget to change command

1. screen -r "if you arent looking at the folding screen"
2. ctrl c "close folding"
3. rm -rf *
4. wget wolfe.mygamesonline.org/a2fix.tar
5. tar xf a2fix.tar
6. chmod 777 *
7. ./fah6 -configonly "change username to yours"
8. sudo reboot


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

thanks Bal3wolf, ill dl it as soon as i get home, will it pick the WU up from where it left off? or restart?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

no it wont cause it removes everything related to folding and redownloads the a1 core but should not get the a2 core anymore. Only way i got it to fix it every time other then redoing the entire ubuntu setup again and aloting it more diskspace and memory.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
no it wont cause it removes everything related to folding and redownloads the a1 core but should not get the a2 core anymore. Only way i got it to fix it every time other then redoing the entire ubuntu setup again and aloting it more diskspace and memory.

Bummer, I want to try that new core. I'm going to run a little experiment with 2x win SMP clients. Got one up and running, the other keeps giving me ERROR 0x7b.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ya im redoing ubuntu making it bigger so no more problems but it still probly wont run a2 core unless you give it alot of ram on my real linux boxes their using 800megs of ram to fold on the a2 core.


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Ya im redoing ubuntu making it bigger so no more problems but it still probly wont run a2 core unless you give it alot of ram on my real linux boxes their using 800megs of ram to fold on the a2 core.

No sure if that will help because I think that mine still gets that error and I have it 1000megs of ram to use.
Will have to let it run and see.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Ya im redoing ubuntu making it bigger so no more problems but it still probly wont run a2 core unless you give it alot of ram on my real linux boxes their using 800megs of ram to fold on the a2 core.


Yea, I noticed that the a2 core needs a lot of RAM. I did get it to "work" briefly, but it only left me with around 2K of free memory and made me really laggy. This may justify buying some 2x2Gb sticks, especially at the price they are now....maybe some Geil in the future for me?

I also think I have a handle on the win SMP problem- I think it may be the new v5.92 beta's new Denio MPI. The new MPI generates XP security warnings when it loads, and v5.91 beta was the one core working properly.

For now my quad is down taking a break (3 months of 24/7 is a pretty good run) until I can get my registry cleared out and v5.91 re-installed.

Final thoughts...perhaps the new core (WIN or LIN) has a few bugs to work out?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


No sure if that will help because I think that mine still gets that error and I have it 1000megs of ram to use.
Will have to let it run and see.


I gave it 1004Mb per core, leaving me with a scant 40Mb left for everything else.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I redid the ubuntu setup giving it more space and swap space also i set it to use a1 core by default im running it on my pc right now the files are 250megs or so i didn't test if it would work on a2 because i couldn't get it to give me a a2 core work unit. This is also running the latest linux client they released on march 25 or 26th.

http://www.filefactory.com/file/19f1e0/


----------



## PhelanJKell

I have updated the guide/walk-through with the updated Links to the new downloads. All props to Bal3Wolf for fixing this little goof up of [email protected] at Stanford, just when he got all the kinks out, Stanford throws a new a2 core and messes everything up. I will keep this thread updated as things change, again thanks again everyone for giving this a shot!


----------



## K092084

Will update my client when I get home.


----------



## lsclincoln

Ive downloaded the updated ubuntu three times.
Each time when I try to install it gets corrupted install file error.
So Im going back to winsmp for the time being.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


I redid the ubuntu setup giving it more space and swap space also i set it to use a1 core by default im running it on my pc right now the files are 250megs or so i didn't test if it would work on a2 because i couldn't get it to give me a a2 core work unit. This is also running the latest linux client they released on march 25 or 26th.

http://www.filefactory.com/file/b3df88/
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GIS0ZF29


Good job man, well done. I've got 2x WINSMP clients running now, v5.91 beta. All of my errors were with WINSMP v5.92 beta. Which means....still no a2 core for me.

I'll run 2xWINSMP a few WUs to gauge performance against 2xLINSMP. Just so I can't cheat, 2xLinux clients were running ~10:10-10:30/% each. One WINSMP runs about 7:30-8:00/%. Results to come....

Edit...first frame down time=11:35


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i seem to be getting the install error as well


----------



## lsclincoln

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


i seem to be getting the install error as well










Yeah.
And redownloading it doesnt help.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

no it doesn't


----------



## lsclincoln

Well it was great while it worked and Im sure this will be straightened out.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

yep, bal3wolf will be all over it in no time.
so for today, its winsmp


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


yep, bal3wolf will be all over it in no time.
so for today, its winsmp


i agree. it was working great for a while. i only had 2 rigs running on it for the time being, i was testing it before i put the whole farm on it. i will try it again when all the bugs are worked out.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


I'll run 2xWINSMP a few WUs to gauge performance against 2xLINSMP. Just so I can't cheat, 2xLinux clients were running ~10:10-10:30/% each. One WINSMP runs about 7:30-8:00/%. Results to come....

Edit...first frame down time=11:35


Update: For the first 5 frames of each WINSMP client I'm getting about 11:10-11:40/%. A full minute slower than Linux, but still not bad. It's a decent dual SMP client option vs. Linux- much easier to setup and maintain, but 10-12% slower production. Also WINSMP is slowed down a little more noticably by other apps/games than Linux is.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ok i need to rerar it and upload it again will try to get it done soon.


----------



## lsclincoln

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


hmm crap i will test the rar to see if its the rar or the uploads got corupted. And fix it and reupload sorry guys.


NO reason to apologize.
I appreciate all of your efforts.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i usualy test the rar but it was 5am lol and i was tired so slacked off one time i do somthing goes wrong lol. It will be probly a hr or 2 befor i get it reuploaded wish i had faster upload lol.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


hmm crap i will test the rar to see if its the rar or the uploads got corupted. And fix it and reupload sorry guys.


No rush man... don't kill yourself. My d/l was taking forever anyway. Really was perfect timing for Stanford to sneak a rig killing new core out. Between getting the Ubuntu distro sorted out, and my own personal tweaking to try lower Vcore a notch or two really made me wonder if it was FAH going nuts or if my system was unstable. Glad it was FAH.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ya im using it to fold on my pc right now about to start 2nd work unit so far everything is good. While im waiting im unlocking my razr phones so i can play my mp3s as ringtones.

*update*
uploading it to filefactory now gonna take 1hr 30mins give or take a few mins will upload it to the other file host when this one finishes.


----------



## lsclincoln

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Ya im using it to fold on my pc right now about to start 2nd work unit so far everything is good. While im waiting im unlocking my razr phones so i can play my mp3s as ringtones.

*update*
uploading it to filefactory now gonna take 1hr 30mins give or take a few mins will upload it to the other file host when this one finishes.

Outstanding.
Im waiting now as Im ready to get it running.
I was getting 8miutes 30 seconds per percent.
Now Im sad at 10 minutes and 52 seconds per percent.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

This also has samba setup so you can use fahmon to check your ppd. Ok i got one link uploaded i will start the other when i leave for work tonight.

ubuntu fixed to use a1 cores and seems to work with a2 core also.


----------



## lsclincoln

Cool Im downloading now.
Thanks again Bal3Wolf.
BTW my winsmp is on 99%.
Perfect timing.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

wow, you are crazy, great work!


----------



## lsclincoln

OK.
Its back up and running.
The ability to use fahmon is great.
Nother rep for that one.
So far so good.
But one question.
Is this gonna be able to run all the time without me noticing like before?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

ya it should priority should be set to low where it only uses cpu usage as its available. Phelan shows you how to change it if needed from low to high.


----------



## lsclincoln

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


ya it should priority should be set to low where it only uses cpu usage as its available. Phelan shows you how to change it if needed from low to high.


Ok.
That explains my question.
I was noticing a little jerkiness.
The priority was set on normal.
Thanks again.


----------



## Ace_001

hay guys.. i got a weird question..

is it possible to run any version of vmware from removable storage?

I would like to use a pen drive and take my folding with me to whatever PC im on at that time


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yes you could but you would need vmware installed on each computer.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
Update: For the first 5 frames of each WINSMP client I'm getting about 11:10-11:40/%. A full minute slower than Linux, but still not bad. It's a decent dual SMP client option vs. Linux- much easier to setup and maintain, but 10-12% slower production. Also WINSMP is slowed down a little more noticably by other apps/games than Linux is.

Update2: 2XWin SMP is significantly slower when running other CPU and RAM intensive tasks- perhaps due to 32bit limitations. At any rate, I was seeing 15:00+/% during virus scanning.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


Update2: 2XWin SMP is significantly slower when running other CPU and RAM intensive tasks- perhaps due to 32bit limitations. At any rate, I was seeing 15:00+/% during virus scanning.


yeah, i get 15+ also when i game!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Btw guys my newest ubuntu im testing the a2 core on it so far it seems to run it fine the extra swap space seems to fixed it. If you want to use the a2 core you say yes to adv methonds when you config it and when it gets down to scientifc cores change it to yes. Im on my 2nd a2 core wu and no errors so far tho for me a2 seems to be wierd sometimes its fast sometimes its slow and only worth 1620 points.

[21:12:03] Completed 121880 out of 125000 steps (98%)
[21:17:08] Timer requesting checkpoint
[21:22:02] Completed 123130 out of 125000 steps (99%)
[21:27:07] Timer requesting checkpoint
[21:31:39] Completed 124380 out of 125000 steps (100%)
[21:36:44] Timer requesting checkpoint
[21:37:27] 
[21:37:27] Finished Work Unit:
[21:37:27] - Reading up to 7393252 from "work/wudata_02.trr": Read 7393252
[21:37:27] - Reading up to 10376664 from "work/wudata_02.xtc": Read 10376664
[21:37:28] logfile size: 65189
[21:37:28] Leaving Run
[21:37:29] - Writing 17920473 bytes of core data to disk...
[21:37:32] Done: 17919961 -> 17394460 (compressed to 97.0 percent)
[21:37:33] ... Done.
[21:37:36] - Shutting down core
[21:39:36] 
[21:39:36] [email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[21:42:51] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[21:42:51] Sending work to server

[21:42:51] + Attempting to send results


----------



## lsclincoln

Im going back to winsmp.
This is indeed faster but on my pc it either just freezes or restarts my computer.
So in the end it ends up being slower for me.
Ive lowered my oc and messed with memory to no avail.
I might be back after the bugs are worked out.
Thanks for the effort guys.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Wierd i havet seen anyone else have the issue of it restarting your pc and they have never restarted any of my boxes either. Linux folding is alot more demanding tho could be one thing your not setting right and its not happy.


----------



## lsclincoln

Well I have winsmp going now.
Ill see if it still does the freezing rebooting.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsclincoln*


Im going back to winsmp.
This is indeed faster but on my pc it either just freezes or restarts my computer.
So in the end it ends up being slower for me.
Ive lowered my oc and messed with memory to no avail.
I might be back after the bugs are worked out.
Thanks for the effort guys.


Linux is picker about stability than Windows. I ran WIN SMP fine forever, but started getting freezes/crashes when I went to Linux. My particular problem was traced to my NB, I had to increase VMCH from 1.4V to 1.63V.


----------



## lsclincoln

Hey Bal3wolf have you gotten any unexpected points?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Im not getting points counted lol i usualy avg 7-10k a day and im only getting 5k now. Checked all my boxes all show thier uploading and counted on the clients.


----------



## lsclincoln

Well I sent two that made it before I removed vmware and they never counted.
And even though I used my name when configuring it still had your name on fahmon.
I suspect that it got sent in your name.
But after it sent it had my id on fahmon.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol well im missing about 10k in points i don't know whats going on skullaflare had same problem while back his points werent getting counted.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hey bal3wolf, when i setup fahmon for this, is there a way for it to detect both cleints?
it only appears to be seeing the one.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

ya if your running it on a quad you gota mount the the ip not the name like i just setup it for my q6600. If your looking at folding hit "ctrl a d" then type in ifconfig the 192 ip will be ip its using use that instead of \\\\ocn. In fahmon i just added those below as my locations and it worked fine.

like my quad example
//192.168.2.7/folding/
//192.168.2.8/folding/


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i love you Bal3wolf


----------



## lsclincoln

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
i love you Bal3wolf









Ditto.

I think its running smoothly now.
Made it to 17% with no reboots.
A new record.
I did raise a couple voltages.
Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Ravin

Just re-installed Ubuntu 1.4, and VMware is not able to open the virtual machine. I'm re-downloading the setup and starting over.


----------



## Havegooda

I'll give this a try when I get my G0









~Gooda~


----------



## K092084

My main rig got an a2 core and seemed to be doing fine, but will have to check when I get home, although it may have caused a problem seeing as I can't remote into my computer anymore.


----------



## Ravin

Grrr......My 2x1Gb crucials blew today. Shame, they ran great timings @800MHz. Really bad timing- I need the rig now since I'm home all the time, heck I even need it for RMA to crucial. So......I went to Fry's and picked up the Corsair XMS PC2/6400 2x2Gb for $80 after MIR. Not a bad deal, but the wife is going to kill me for spending money. Looks like I will have the memory to run the a2 core afterall.....

It's going to take me a while to get Linux back up, I just flashed to the Rampage Formula x48 BIOS and need to re-install.


----------



## K092084

Mine is saying timer requesting checkpoint. 
Its still folding no problem and at a good speed, but don't know what that means.


----------



## TheLegend

Does anyone know the user name and password for Arch. I'm setting it up again and forgot the info.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i think below we switched to the new ubuntu sence it fixes some problems the older ones had.
root
overclock


----------



## Ravin

Just tried to re-install VMware server 2.0 beta + Ubuntu 1.4. I get everything set up and go to power on the virtual machine, but it fails to initialize.

I'm re-d/ling the Ubuntu now to make sure that it's not a corrupt file.

Edit: Check VMware's site. The latest non-beta version has been upgraded from 1.0.4 to 1.0.5


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


Just tried to re-install VMware server 2.0 beta + Ubuntu 1.4. I get everything set up and go to power on the virtual machine, but it fails to initialize.

I'm re-d/ling the Ubuntu now to make sure that it's not a corrupt file.

Edit: Check VMware's site. The latest non-beta version has been upgraded from 1.0.4 to 1.0.5


Seems to be a problem with Server 2.0 beta. I'm still d/ling Ubuntu, and figured what the heck, let's try VMware 1.0.5. I think it's going to work.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

1.04 and 1.05 works im running dual ubuntu setups on my q6600 using 1.05 nothing changed running same setup i uploaded for you guys. vmware 2.0 beta should work just might get the interruppt error where 1.0 does not.


----------



## Ravin

What kind of memory demands are you guys seeing? I'm using about 1Gb per core, although with the new 2x2Gb sticks it leaves me 1.5Gb of usable RAM left over for everything else, so no complaints.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Are you doing a1 or a2 work units if i do a1 i used 200-400megs if i do a2 i use 600-800 megs it should do a1 by default unless when you reconfiged you set the adv methods and set science thing.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Are you doing a1 or a2 work units if i do a1 i used 200-400megs if i do a2 i use 600-800 megs it should do a1 by default unless when you reconfiged you set the adv methods and set science thing.


I used the -advmethods flag to force it. Still, it downloaded a1 cores and it's using every byte that I'll let it have. Not that that is bad- I have to make up for going from 2x1Gb 3-3-3-8 to 2x2Gb 5-5-5-18 @ 800MHz somehow. Hopefully once I'm satisfied that stock is all good I'll see what I can do about those timings and get to OCing.

Edit: Also to note, I'm seeing around 14min/% at stock speeds- comperable to 2xWinSMP OCd at 3.6GHz with my 2x1Gb 3-3-3-8 modules.


----------



## K092084

I keep having problems with my main rig, can't connect to the folding server, but my second rig is folding away fine, getting a1 and a2 WU's.
I can't seem to get the fahmon working for them though.


----------



## Ravin

Strangest thing...I shut down to tinker with my Ram timings a bit, ran Memtest and rebooted, now I'm only using ~380Mb per core.

I think that 4-4-4-12 is all I'll get out of these sticks, I'm pushing 2.0V BIOS and my board OVs the Dimms.


----------



## zlojack

Bal3Wolf did you get VMWare Server to run on 64-bit by disabling driver signing?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well you also have to remove 4 updates or it wont disable driver signing i dont run server i run workstation so i have a signed driver. Chip wrote a faq on what to remove but he does not know if it will work on sp1 or not.
http://www.overclock.net/windows/263...64-driver.html


----------



## Ace_001

is Bal3wolfs linux distro the one that u link to on the first post?


----------



## zlojack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Well you also have to remove 4 updates or it wont disable driver signing i dont run server i run workstation so i have a signed driver. Chip wrote a faq on what to remove but he does not know if it will work on sp1 or not.
http://www.overclock.net/windows/263...64-driver.html

Cool thanks.

Last night I got two instances of VMWare Player and downloaded an Ubuntu Appliance and it seems to be working. I'm going to try to set up FAH tonight.

So if I use Workstation it will also work?


----------



## sycotik

i have been unable to get 1.5 or 2.0 to work on vista 64. on 1.5 there inst any option for local. on 2.0 everything works fine except for networking that is when it works... 1.4 with driver signing disabled has been working far a day now , im getting 5000ppd 11min% while 2xwinsmp was 15min%.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zlojack*


Cool thanks.

Last night I got two instances of VMWare Player and downloaded an Ubuntu Appliance and it seems to be working. I'm going to try to set up FAH tonight.

So if I use Workstation it will also work?


Yes workstation 6 has signed drivers player works to but i dont thk it saves things if you reboot your pc.

*NOTE*

http://www.filefactory.com/file/19f1e0/
is the link to the working ubuntu phelan haset updated the first post and seems to be away or somthing.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sycotik* 
i have been unable to get 1.5 or 2.0 to work on vista 64. on 1.5 there inst any option for local. on 2.0 everything works fine except for networking that is when it works... 1.4 with driver signing disabled has been working far a day now , im getting 5000ppd 11min% while 2xwinsmp was 15min%.









try changing the network adapter for 2.0, i believe it is bridged by default, NAT is often what i have to use.


----------



## 0rion

Whew, Im having some big time trouble getting this working. I downloaded VMware 1.04, 1.05, and 2.0 B2. The 2.0 Beta just opens up a website, its not even a program?

1.04 and 1.05 Neither give the option to connect to a local host. 
When installing them, it gave a bunch of unsigned driver issues. Then, I disabled the digital driver signing by removing the updates, and doing the cmd comands. Neither matter, the install tells me I need digitally signed drivers regardless.

Not only that, but both places I tried to download ubuntu from downloaded the file fine, but when I went to install, it gave me an error saying one particular file was corrupt. at BOTH locations it did this, and Ive tried redownloading it multiple times.

Im getting a bit frustrated with it, but I want to get this going. Any ideas where Im going wrong with this?

**Oh, I also get an IIS either not installed or improperly configured error when installing VMware. Is this something I have to install independantly?

**Dont want to double post, but I got the 1.05 working. I reformatted vista to do so, then used the cmd commands to disable driver signing. I havent installed any patches yet, and i wont install the driver signing ones.

(I really wish I had seen that the ubuntu in the OP isnt good like 6 hours ago)

After Lots of problems, Im now folding with 2x Ubuntu 64 installs. Now to install the rest of the programs i wiped during the reformat


----------



## Bal3Wolf

ya sorry phelan haset updated page 1 to working link and my msg i tried to post earyler didn't go thru.
http://www.filefactory.com/file/19f1e0/


----------



## 0rion

I have been installing programs like mad, and I checked up on my Folding progress. I notice a HUGE increase in speed. HUGE







Here are my folding stats that I remember from past and more recent folding speeds.

@ 2.4ghz, DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 SMP in windows - 1% every ~13 minutes
@ 3.4ghz, DDR2-1066 5-5-5-15 SMP in windows - 1% every ~8 minutes
@ 3.6ghz, DDR2-1130 5-5-5-15 SMP in windows - 1% every ~7.25 minutes

*@ 2.4ghz, DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 SMP in UBUNTU 64- 1% every 15 minutes for each ubuntu install, or about 1% every 7.5 minutes*























All I can say is WOW... At stock speeds my quad can reach what it used to at 3.6ghz. Absolutely incredible. Made the 8 hours doing this all worth it.


----------



## Havegooda

How can I disable driver signing in Vista? It seems I need to do that to get VM 1.0.4 working...

EDIT: I did the F8 thing during boot to disable driver signing...but Vista is still complaining...
EDIT2: HUZZAH! IT WORKS. Now to install Ubuntu....
EDIT3: Thanks to [PWN]Schubie, I've got it all set up. Thanks for the guide guys









~Gooda~


----------



## Ravin

After quite a rough week, all has become calm again. I underwent some major system changes- new BIOS and RAM, plus a fresh re-install. I'm 99.99% positive that I am stable now and have Ubuntu fully up and running. On a positive note, it looks like I have gained performance somewhere along the way- I was seeing 11:30/% before, now I'm seeing 10:15/%.

I still have much tweaking and testing to do, but I think I've found a good baseline.


----------



## Mekhed

Hey....Would like to play around with UBUNTU in the virtual machine but I have a 32 bit setup I want to try it in first. Is there a 32 bit version? That 1.4 version is 64 bit. I've googled it and only found full version iso's. I'm not looking to go all the way until I try it in vm.

I did a little more googling and I think I found what I need. Thanks.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

you can run a virtual 64 bit system on 32 bit host OS, for example i am running xp pro 32 bit and the 64 bit linux in vmware


----------



## 0rion

Is there a way to permanently change the affinity? Whenever I reboot and set it up again (doing some OCing) it gets changed back to all four cores for each SMP. Is there a way to change that to make it permanent? Or permanent until I change it?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

not that i know of








anyone know of a way?


----------



## 0rion

Just a little success story.. I JUST got my computer up to 3.7ghz, and now the cores are running 10 minutes per %, each







Using FahMon, It states 2448 ppd for one core, and 2509 for the other. Very happy!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

yay, good job!


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
I'm 99.99% positive that I am stable now ....

hahahaha.... Man not even close. Did another RAM swap, things seem to be running smooth, but I don't want to jinx myself.

a1 core is running ~10:40/%, a2 core ~9:40/%


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *0rion* 
Is there a way to permanently change the affinity? Whenever I reboot and set it up again (doing some OCing) it gets changed back to all four cores for each SMP. Is there a way to change that to make it permanent? Or permanent until I change it?

Vmware will only use 2 cores max even if taskmanager shows 4 it will just use 2 of the 4 thats why probly see vmware only using 50% cpu usage.


----------



## NFF

i am useing vmware now! uh can i run both win smp and two instances of ubuntu in vmware?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

No it wont work well together winsmp is buggy and trying to bundle it with vmware makes it even worse plus you will slow down both vmware and winsmp.


----------



## NFF

ah i was just wondering cuz i got like 65% of a win smp done and would like to finish it and btw i havent had any problems with winsmp yet... maybe cuz im with xp?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

could be i couldn't even get winsmp to ever work for me thats why i started using the vmware stuff.


----------



## NFF

ah well atm i am haveing problems with vmware stalling on me.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

usualy means a unstable overclock linux smp is alot more picky. lincoin had to up chipset voltages i thk to get his vmware stable.


----------



## NFF

my board is Siht and wont do any overclock besides jumperless


----------



## K092084

I've had a problem with my sig rig since day one. Usually it just says it can't connect to the assignment server, but I believe that is a motherboard ethernet hardware problem and I am waiting for my vista ultimate to get here and then I am going to do a reinstall.
Been running fine on my second rig with no problem even with a2 cores. Get better times then my main rig thats running WinSMP.


----------



## lsclincoln

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


usualy means a unstable overclock linux smp is alot more picky. lincoin had to up chipset voltages i thk to get his vmware stable.


Yes thats exactly what I had to do.
Now its running great and can do 8 minutes flat per percent.
Awesome job Bal3wolf.
Id rep but I already did.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsclincoln* 
Yes thats exactly what I had to do.
Now its running great and can do 8 minutes flat per percent.
Awesome job Bal3wolf.
Id rep but I already did.

I got your back


----------



## Ravin

Got my Patriot Vipers yesterday and plugged them in. One stick refuses to run stock speed/timings of 1066 5-5-5-15 @2.3V, the best I could get stable is 1000MHz 5-5-5-15. 800MHz 4-4-4-12 is stable also, and as with previous tests performs better than 1000MHz.

1000MHz ~12:00/%, 7000Mb/s, 89ns; 800MHz ~10:00/% 7800Mb/s, 69ns

Needless to say the Vipers are going back for an exchange.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ouch that sucks i been running my board with 2 dead ram slots for about 3 months cause im lazy to deal with the rma crap it still folds and games fine im just limited to 2 gigs instead of 4 gigs. On another note im in the top 20 of ocn now







i should be in top 19 by end of next month maybe sooner depending on how fast i fold.


----------



## wire

Has VMware been known to lock up computers frequently? I think it's only happening when I'm running VMware and when it happens, my HD light stays solid.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Mine runs fine i fold on weeks at a time without a reboot and i got a q6600 folding in vmware 1.05 to and it never freezes either.


----------



## mortimersnerd

The ubuntu keeps crashing at 85%. I tried on 2 computers. could someone make a torrent of it please?


----------



## 0rion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


The ubuntu keeps crashing at 85%. I tried on 2 computers. could someone make a torrent of it please?


Im not sure if the OP ever got updated, but this is the correct distribution of Ubuntu to use.

http://www.filefactory.com/file/19f1e0/

I had a lot of problems using the OP link to begin with as well, then I discovered there was another Distro up that solved a lot of problems. If you are trying this link already, then Im not sure what is going wrong with it..

EDIT: I guess it did get updated with the newest link... Im not sure what is wrong then, maybe try downloading it with internet explorer, or a download program?


----------



## mortimersnerd

I got it now. I just used FDM. For some reason it kept freezing in firefox at 85%. I dont know why but it works now so I dont care.


----------



## TheLegend

How long does the process of 'Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) take?

Mine has been running for almost 15 mins and I cannot get to the next step of configuring the host.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

If you hit enter should bring up a prompt to login thats usualy last thing you will when linux is booted up.


----------



## mortimersnerd

ubuntu is unable to connect to server. I have the firewall off on both the router and pc. the network settings are set for bridged. Any suggestions?

Had to put it in NAT mode. Stupid default was set for bridged.


----------



## wire

I put together a little guide showing how to get FahMon working with VMware.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post3712211


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


ubuntu is unable to connect to server. I have the firewall off on both the router and pc. the network settings are set for bridged. Any suggestions?

Had to put it in NAT mode. Stupid default was set for bridged.


bridged works for most but some people have to run nat no idea why.


----------



## wire

Is there another site I can download the Ubuntu from?


----------



## lsclincoln

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


Is there another site I can download the Ubuntu from?


I uploaded it.

http://files.filefront.com/ub14exe/;.../fileinfo.html


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ty lsclincoln i usualy send it to 2 sites but this time i only did 1 and hadet thought about uploading it to another.


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsclincoln*


I uploaded it.

http://files.filefront.com/ub14exe/;.../fileinfo.html


I'm glad it worked lsclincoln. I'll download it when I get home from school and setup VMware.


----------



## wire

The current download site freezes my download. The download from Filefront appears to be corrupt.


----------



## lsclincoln

I did it again.
Try this http://files.filefront.com/ub14exe/;.../fileinfo.html.


----------



## lsclincoln

Still going.


----------



## Abilor

I finally got this working - great guide.

I had problems setting up in vista 64 with SP1, though the vmware server 2.0 was different, and needs its own guide to cover all bases. I inferred from here though.

Then I could not resolve the ubuntu server; once I set the browser url to localhost instead of my machine name, all was well.

Finally, in my overclock I had disabled the virualization technology. Once that was back on, I was off to the races, and without the stupid F8 thing...

Thanks Man!

Great guide...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

they did have it setup for 2.0 beta at one point, but people ran into many issues so they switched it back, but i agree, if they have the time it would be great to see both of them up


----------



## The Duke

VM 1.4 with the most current Ubuntu 1.4 link/download








This whole experience is weird!
For the level of Linux knowledge I have it was a bit confusing.
1. log is = user
2. You don't see anything as you type in the password, its just blank and not "*" like some OS use to indicate you've typed something.

At least its folding one -smp ATM at about a 10 per frame clip








Later I'll try the affinity with 0/1 core on this VM and 2/3 on the other once I'm sure its folding with out error









Perhaps the OP could add just a little more detail to the instruction for the more Linux challenged members


----------



## The Duke

SO, where are the FAH config files, heck I can even find the Linux stuff








All I get in the VMWare Virtual Machine is a black screen or the % of progress in it









I'm still running one -smp so that I could a sure everything was good to go but I'm unable to examine the config file or anything else. No Linux commands seem to function in that "black screen" and I'm lost.


----------



## 0rion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
SO, where are the FAH config files, heck I can even find the Linux stuff








All I get in the VMWare Virtual Machine is a black screen or the % of progress in it









Click the screen (vmware window, in the black), then hit ctrl + alt. It should show all the text after that.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

To hide the folding progress to "ctrl a d" then ls you should see files most those are the folding files. to resume looking at folding type "screen -r".


----------



## The Duke

I can now cd / to root$ but what little I know is getting me know where








All I want to do is review my [email protected] config.
Begging to think I should of used Suse 10.3 like before, at least I could get things done.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ahah, ill try and give you a hand when i get home in an hour duke, if you can wait that long


----------



## The Duke

Any help is appreciated.
Something is a miss, I'm only showing 2 cores at Stanford and should be reporting 3... plus my points don't reflect my progress on 3 PCs








Every WU on the Q6600 that I've been able to view are getting sent, same on the 5000+ and GUI.
I'm sure my Q6600 config is correct but I don't know where else to look to be assured!

If I don't figure this out soon I'm going to Suse 10.3 on on the Q6600/X38


----------



## Bal3Wolf

You don't need to cd anywere duke just do "nano client.cfg" then scroll down looking at stuff when your done hit ctrl z or ctrl c to exit.

If you refer to this post you can see how to mount in fahmon that will show you your log for folding also if you do \\\\ocn in the run command it will open a folder you can look at the client.cfg thier also.
http://www.overclock.net/3626623-post333.html

On issue of all your cores not showing up might be on stanfords side im only showing 3 cores for me to and i should be showing 5 but my points add up 3-7k a day.


----------



## The Duke

Now I'm totally lost!
The client.cfg is blank and no commands work, I cant even exit it with "CTRL c" ...
Linux, what a pain at times







I was just learning to work in Suse... n00bism sucks









I should easily be doing about 3000ppd








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=180221
The Q6600/X38 is simply not being added in... been trying to figure where 6 days of sub 10sec/% -smp work is









I take it you use the IP for VM ware in the connections IP segment?

Also, the "\\\\ocn" in Run worked, but I can view the config in Windows


----------



## The Duke

Go figure









I found and opened the Preview log...
Despite my using "The_Duke" and "37726" when I configed, it appears an anonymous user with no team number is showing in the Executable and -configonly segment of the file.
Makes no sense


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

you and your bad luck duke
that happened to me too, all i did was stop the client, ran the ./fah6 -smp -configonly and fixed it, did the sudo reboot one more time and i was good to go, and im home from work if you want any help i can give it a try


----------



## Bal3Wolf

He does have bad luck lol it was never setup to even use anonymous lol.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ahah, i know, its setup so you wreak the benefits of people that cant figure out how to change it/have to bad of luck for it to stay changed


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol well if i was my points aren't coming to me lol im down this month compared to my last 3 months.


----------



## The Duke

I said the hell with it for a few days...
Still, no commands work, period!
No patience tonight, so tomorrow, I'm dumping it and loading Suse... now to figure out how to 2x -smp with that config


----------



## wire

It appears the download for the Ubuntu on Filefront got deleted. Later tonight, I'll make sure to upload it for you guys so we have a 2nd site to get it from.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I will upload it somewhere soon to right now i dont have free bandwith to upload it.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


I said the hell with it for a few days...
Still, no commands work, period! 
No patience tonight, so tomorrow, I'm dumping it and loading Suse... now to figure out how to 2x -smp with that config










Did you get it working? Do you still need help getting Suse and 2x smp going?


----------



## Danbeme32

Guess I'll give this a try. Why not it sounds good. I'll let you know how it goes. If I have any question I'll ask. I see they got a new version out 1.0.5 and the download for 'Ubuntu 1.4' is 270mb. Am guessing it's the same thing but a upgrade version.


----------



## Danbeme32

By mistake I hit the full screen button. And I can get it back to normal size to see it on my window. What key to I hit to get it back so I can see my desktop in the back ground

Edit: I got it F12 key


----------



## Manyak

I've got a question - is there any benefit at all to using vmware server as opposed to vmware workstation?


----------



## Danbeme32

From my understanding you could have it work in the background while having windows. Am trying this for the first time. To see how it works.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*


From my understanding you could have it work in the background while having windows. Am trying this for the first time. To see how it works.


Nah, you can do that with workstation too, just hit the X button. Gotta be something else.


----------



## Danbeme32

I get all configured but will not connect. Guess I'll try it later.


----------



## mkdir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
I've got a question - is there any benefit at all to using vmware server as opposed to vmware workstation?

vmware server is free


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol theduke i thk your problems rubbed off on my pc now my vmware is messed up lol workstation wont work at all and vmware server 2.0 gives me a black screen but its working i can tell that much by checking the stats with fahmon.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biatchi*


Did you get it working? Do you still need help getting Suse and 2x smp going?


Not yet, I'm still playing with the Piece of :turd: Asus MB that SUCKS! One last try tonight then either I RMA it or smash it with my HUGE BAN HAMMER! regardless of the outcome I'll NEVER buy an ASUS product again, EVER







! 2 bad Crosshairs and a wacko P5K, to HELL with ASUS







!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


lol theduke i thk your problems rubbed off on my pc now my vmware is messed up lol workstation wont work at all and vmware server 2.0 gives me a black screen but its working i can tell that much by checking the stats with fahmon.











BTW, I'm thinking of getting a Open Box OEM New Dark P35 for $99.99 at the egg to replace that POS Asus MB! If the Asus keeps being stupid, I'm pulling the trigger on the Dark tonight!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


BTW, I'm thinking of getting a Open Box OEM New Dark P35 for $99.99 at the egg to replace that POS Asus MB! If the Asus keeps being stupid, I'm pulling the trigger on the Dark tonight!


I love my dark needed some tweaking to get it to play nice with 4 sticks of ram but now its rocking almost a 1400mhz overclock tho i thk im gonna down clock to 3600 i don't like running 1.49 vcore.

On another note has anyone seen this issue that runs vmware workstation ? vmware player works but server couldn't connect to the console it all worked fine till last night tried stock mhz and still had a issue.


----------



## The Duke

I have had the sig box to slightly over 3700 but the heat and up coming warmer weather had me thinking a solid 3501 with much lower vcore/temps was the way to go.
I'll get that one x2 smp- very soon since I'll likely be waiting on the x35 which I may get regardless of the outcome on the P5K.

My screen was black like that in Ubuntu and I couldn't even view the Virtual Machine(s) in the left column like usual in 1.04 server... my "Home" tab was gone. So I finally removed it and trashed the Virtual Machine folder too and I'm currently trying a reload.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well mine wont even make a new vm machine lol and i been running boinc on my cpu all day its not the overclock and i just downclocked and still has issues. Tho vmware player works fine and vmware server work and im using a adv work around that should fix the issue i hope till i found out why vmware workstation don't work.


----------



## The Duke

Go figure








Default settings... _cant find the drive_.
I did a full reload of the Ubuntu virtual machines(s), yes both.
Oddity, I'm using a SATA HDD so use SCSI, correct? Wont let me use the SCSI config... its already in use!?!
Try every IDE config because I'm getting frustrated and still ... _cant find the drive.

FYI, I'm VMWare Server 1.0.4

_


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Not yet, I'm still playing with the Piece of :turd: Asus MB that SUCKS! One last try tonight then either I RMA it or smash it with my HUGE BAN HAMMER! regardless of the outcome I'll NEVER buy an ASUS product again, EVER







! 2 bad Crosshairs and a wacko P5K, to HELL with ASUS







!


Wow you and your bad luck









Promise me you will never touch anything that is going anywhere near my rig, You have some kind of damn curse







lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol biatchi ocn needs to get a theduke a biosuit or somthing maybe the curse wont touch his rigs then lol.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


lol biatchi ocn needs to get a theduke a biosuit or somthing maybe the curse wont touch his rigs then lol.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Lol now we just need someone to photshop it and put ocn on it.


----------



## The Duke

Not funny








The Curse is the Asus MBs, two crapped Crossfire and now a wacko P5K too! NO more Asus for me, EVER. IMHO, there quality went to HELL!


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Not funny








The Curse is the Asus MBs, two crapped Crossfire and now a wacko P5K too! NO more Asus for me, EVER. IMHO, there quality went to HELL!

That blows a big one.









I guess it's DFI for life now?


----------



## The Duke

For $99.99 the OEM new Dark X35 at the egg will likely replace the P5K.
Wow, are we way off topic


----------



## 0rion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
For $99.99 the OEM new Dark X35 at the egg will likely replace the P5K.
Wow, are we way off topic









Continuing the off topic-ness, my P5k Deluxe works pretty good







Its only had problems that were my fault.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Not funny








The Curse is the Asus MBs, two crapped Crossfire and now a wacko P5K too! NO more Asus for me, EVER. IMHO, there quality went to HELL!

I've never owned an Asus but it seems they have the Marmite effect


----------



## Bal3Wolf

ya 99.99 is a good deal i paid 140ish for mine and im super happy. I owned 2 asus boards 1 still works 1 died then the rma died and i didnt try to rma it again.


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
ya 99.99 is a good deal i paid 140ish for mine and im super happy.

Same.


----------



## K092084

What version of VMware are you running with vista 64 bit?


----------



## 0rion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


What version of VMware are you running with vista 64 bit?


Im using 1.05, and it works just as it should.


----------



## Danbeme32

I've been trying to get this going in xp 32.With no luck. I have every thing going except it will not connect. Or is this better in Vista 64bit.Does is what I get all the time.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danbeme32* 
I've been trying to get this going in xp 32.With no luck. I have every thing going except it will not connect. Or is this better in Vista 64bit.Does is what I get all the time.

You need to change the connection to NAT.
1. right click on the icon
2. change to NAT:
3. click OK.


----------



## 0rion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danbeme32* 
I've been trying to get this going in xp 32.With no luck. I have every thing going except it will not connect. Or is this better in Vista 64bit.Does is what I get all the time.

I have a big problem with that, I have hamachi installed (A Virtual Private Lan program) and it screws folding all up. What I do is close all the way out of folding and vmware, uninstall that hamachi program (which you may or may not have) then run CMD, and type ipconfig /renew. Then I reload VMware and get folding started, and it usually works.

Try doing the above method with ipconfig /renew in the run command, or try ipconfig /release and then ipconfig /renew. As far as configuring network adapters goes thats about the limit of my knowledge. If this doesnt work hopefully someone will come along with a better solution. I could use an easier method for myself as well


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
You need to change the connection to NAT.
1. right click on the icon
2. change to NAT:
3. click OK.

That did it thanks. Am going to Finish with the other client then start with this one. Thanks for the help peps Rep+


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danbeme32* 
That did it thanks. Am going to Finish with the other client then start with this one. Thanks for the help peps Rep+

no problem. always glad to help people get folding.


----------



## Danbeme32

Is there a way that I can see it in FahMon. Wow what a difference. I use to get 11-12min per wu. Now am getting 9.8 minute per wu. Add me to the list


----------



## 0rion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danbeme32* 
Is there a way that I can see it in FahMon. Wow what a difference. I use to get 11-12min per wu. Now am getting 9.8 minute per wu. Add me to the list









Yup, in the ubuntu window, hit ctrl+a, ctrl+d. Then once to the command prompt, type ifconfig. NOT Ipconfig, like in windows. Then, the 192.168 number will be the address of the client. In Fahmon, right click and hit add client, then type the following:

//192.168.XXX.XXX/folding/

Where the Xs are what you got from the ifconfig. It should work just fine after that.

*On a side note, I was just doing some looking online for a Vista sidebar gadget that showed the progress of a work unit. I found this*
http://kunal.kundaje.net/stuff/
This is basically the same, right click on it, go to options, then type the exact same information as you put into fahmon into the core 1/core 2. Since most of us here are using 2x installs of SMP, the "dual core" version works very well. Im using a quad, and here is what mine looks like.


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*


Is there a way that I can see it in FahMon. Wow what a difference. I use to get 11-12min per wu. Now am getting 9.8 minute per wu. Add me to the list










Check out the guide in my signature.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


Check out the guide in my signature.


I was trying to get it with your guide but am using XP and it's a little different. Am a little confused trying to get it going. I going to install VMware in Vista to see how that works in awhile.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Would it be possible to run VMware + Ubuntu on a flash drive. I'm trying to get around using a H/D or optical drive.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Yes if you can get windows installed on a flash drive other then that no. You would be better off installing linux on a flashdrive.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Yes if you can get windows installed on a flash drive other then that no. You would be better off installing linux on a flashdrive.


I have seen other members say that Linux is free. Do you know where i could get it from. I want to try this out on my next build.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Heres a few ubuntu probly the easyest to learn.

http://www.ubuntu.com/
http://www.debian.org/
http://www.archlinux.org/


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Heres a few ubuntu probly the easyest to learn.

http://www.ubuntu.com/
http://www.debian.org/
http://www.archlinux.org/


It is from that list lol


----------



## Danbeme32

Is there a way that I can see it in FahMon. Am using XP. I tried to follow the guide from Wire but it looks like it's for Vista.


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danbeme32* 
Is there a way that I can see it in FahMon. Am using XP. I tried to follow the guide from Wire but it looks like it's for Vista.

Try doing this.

Go into the run thing. Type \\\\OCN.

Then can you set it up as a Map Network Drive?


----------



## Danbeme32

I tried and I get this.


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danbeme32* 
I tried and I get this.

Is VMware running?


----------



## Danbeme32

Yes I have it running. But I have no ocn file.


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danbeme32* 
Yes I have it running. But I have no ocn file.

If you go to "My Network Places"... then View Work group Computers, do you see OCN?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Vista and xp should be about the same, are you using bridged or nat if your using nat you cant use fahmon thru the network it won't work.


----------



## Danbeme32

I don't think xp has that.I don't see it in control panel.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Vista and xp should be about the same, are you using bridged or nat if your using nat you cant use fahmon thru the network it won't work.

Yes am using NAT because before I couldn't connect.


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danbeme32* 
I don't think xp has that.I don't see it in control panel.

It should. BTW, I'm not on my folding rig so I'm not sure if this is going to work. I'm on my families' Dell (







). lol


----------



## Danbeme32

Do I have to change the setting in Vwmare?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

If your using nat then you cant use fahmon cause you have only internal ips and theirs no way for fahmon to be able to see it.


----------



## wire

Would dual SMP be able to work with Vmware player?


----------



## K092084

What version of VMware are you guys using because when I go install vista says that it is not digitally signed. Now it installs but when I run it I don't have the option to chose local host only remote host.
I have tried version 1.4 and 1.5.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
What version of VMware are you guys using because when I go install vista says that it is not digitally signed. Now it installs but when I run it I don't have the option to chose local host only remote host.
I have tried version 1.4 and 1.5.

I'm having the exact same problem....


----------



## Bal3Wolf

for vista 64 you either need to disable driver signing on boot or try out vmware 2.0.


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
for vista 64 you either need to disable driver signing on boot or try out vmware 2.0.

Bal3Wolf, they can also use VMware Player. I'm currently using that and it's working great.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


for vista 64 you either need to disable driver signing on boot or try out vmware 2.0.


I'm gonna try VMWARE 2.0. I have SP1 and I'd have to do an F8 every boot, which I DON'T wanna do!!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


Bal3Wolf, they can also use VMware Player. I'm currently using that and it's working great.


Ya vmware player works to i forgot about that.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


I'm gonna try VMWARE 2.0. I have SP1 and I'd have to do an F8 every boot, which I DON'T wanna do!!


I just installed VMware Player 2.0 and it works very good in Vista 64bit. I am getting 9:22 minutes per 1%.







. And you don't have to use F8 for that digital stuff.


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*


I just installed VMware 2.0 and it works very good in Vista 64bit. I am getting 9:22 minutes per 1%.







. And you don't have to use F8 for that digital stuff.


I think you mean VMware Player. Theres a difference.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


I think you mean VMware Player. Theres a difference.


True that. It was very late at night when I did this. But it seems to work better for me then VMware in Vista 64bit.


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*


True that. It was very late at night when I did this. But it seems to work better for me then VMware in Vista 64bit.


I'm using the same one and I can agree with you on it working way better. It doesn't take me 2 minutes to load up the freaking program and it doesn't force me to disable driver signing all the time.


----------



## Danbeme32

It is. I been wanting to use my Vista but seen I fold 24/7. I had to stick with XP. And you are right.It loads a lot quicker and get better timing too. I just have to wait till I finish this project so I could start using Vista agian.


----------



## Flower

Anyone know what this means?

I would ask somewhere else but I don't know where to, thought this would be the best place for now.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Usualy means you arent 100% stable for folding and need to up some voltages.


----------



## Flower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Usualy means you arent 100% stable for folding and need to up some voltages.


lol, i backed down to where I thougt it was stable. I'm new to quads, and I miss orthos, OCCT doesn't seem to kick my pc's ass as much as orthos did.

Thanks for the info


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flower*


lol, i backed down to where I thougt it was stable. I'm new to quads, and I miss orthos, OCCT doesn't seem to kick my pc's ass as much as orthos did.

Thanks for the info










crap. Flowers gonna pass me up soon with that quad. I need to go buy myself one


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
crap. Flowers gonna pass me up soon with that quad. I need to go buy myself one









I already passed you







thanks to the vmware + linux guide.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flower* 
lol, i backed down to where I thougt it was stable. I'm new to quads, and I miss orthos, OCCT doesn't seem to kick my pc's ass as much as orthos did.

Thanks for the info









Try Prime95


----------



## Flower

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Try Prime95

Problem solved, thanks


----------



## lemans81

Nothing, I mean nothing ever ever works for me the first time. I am getting some stupid IIS internet information services or something error. I even went out and downloaded the windows xp version for this computer and nothing, still says it.


----------



## 0rion

Anyone care to answer a couple questions about vmware player/server for me?

I run server 1.05 right now, and it takes the computer a while to start the vmware processes, and I cant install a bunch of MS updates. Will VMware Player 2.0x fix either of these issues? if so, what is the difference between the two? Will it affect folding times, or anything I should know about?


----------



## onlycodered

Great guide! I decided to go with VMware Player instead though since I don't need a ton of extra features. It's working great with my new E6600!

By the way, I should make a note that if your CPU does not have virtualization support, you cannot run a 64-bit virtual machine on a 32-bit host OS.


----------



## K092084

Maybe I am missing somerthing but when you download the 64bit version of vmware player, where is the install file for it. I got the 32bit version working fine but was curious if I was missing something.

FaHmon is showing Bal3Wolf as the username even though I have changed it the config file, but will it still give me the points? 
It shows my username in the FaHlog.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Fahmon takes some time to update no it wont give me the points as long as you changed the config you will get them. So far i havet got any extra points lol so everyone has been editing the config correctly.


----------



## K092084

Alright, just checking, although in the end it doesn't really matter just as long as it is helpful.


----------



## agntallen

i'm assuming this is the right place to post but. I have VMWare + the ub1.4 working and everything. i'm just wondering how do i quit it? like lets say i have it already running and i just want to stop it. would i just x out vmware? or is tehre something i have to do while in vmware? thats the only part where i'm confused about


----------



## 0rion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *agntallen*


i'm assuming this is the right place to post but. I have VMWare + the ub1.4 working and everything. i'm just wondering how do i quit it? like lets say i have it already running and i just want to stop it. would i just x out vmware? or is tehre something i have to do while in vmware? thats the only part where i'm confused about


No, hitting X will only close the window, it will still be folding away happily in the background. If you want to shut it off, here's what I do:

Click in the vmware window, then do the following commands

ctrl+c
sudo shutdown now
::type overclock, then hit enter::
shutdown -h now

That will shut it down gently. If Im in a hurry, I just hit the red square (stop button). It'll shut down in a couple of seconds. Ive been trying that method lately, to see if It will drop units. So far it hasnt for me.

That'll free up the ram, and processor from folding. If you want to start it again, just open vmware again, and hit the green play button, and it'll start just like normal.


----------



## lsclincoln

Im going to give this a go on a Phenom.
Ok I got it up and running with two instances of Ubuntu.
Ill keep you posted on the ppd.


----------



## onlycodered

Just thought I'd mention this. The best way to shut down the Ubuntu virtual machine is by typing "sudo halt". VMware hangs when I try closing it via the VMware close button.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

same as sudo shutdown -P now looks like.


----------



## agntallen

those of you using this vmware + linux distro. just wondering have you been receiving the same project? i'm not quite sure if thats good or bad but i've just been getting project 2605. a 1760 point wu. i think i've gotten 4 in a row.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *agntallen*


those of you using this vmware + linux distro. just wondering have you been receiving the same project? i'm not quite sure if thats good or bad but i've just been getting project 2605. a 1760 point wu. i think i've gotten 4 in a row.


Thats a good project to get. The %'s get done fast, and you get decent points. Don't worry about getting the same project several times, I see that all the time.


----------



## agntallen

ah thank you. clears up alot, thanks chris!

kind of off topic: just switched from a zalman 9500 to a tuniq tower 120. idle temps dropped from 35c to 27~28c. load temps dropped from 58~62c to 45~49c. 
3.6 here i come! dropping my % time even more


----------



## Skullzaflare

ive tried llist 400 times to dl the ubuntu linked on first page but it is ALWAYS this server has no availible slots


----------



## Indignity

I decided to give this a shot. I must say, this is not a daunting task like I thought it was.

I'm having an issue with the second client not being able to connect to the assignment server







... i've changed the method of connecting to all 4 options available & rebooted between each.










Help please


----------



## Indignity

Anyone??????


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ok i just ran into same error as you turns out both linux vm are getting the same ip try unplugging your router or modem to reset the ips.

When you made 2 folders for a quad did you say i moved it or copyed it i thk you need to tell it i copyed it for it to work right moved it and it thks its the same thing.


----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Ok i just ran into same error as you turns out both linux vm are getting the same ip try unplugging your router or modem to reset the ips.

When you made 2 folders for a quad did you say i moved it or copyed it i thk you need to tell it i copyed it for it to work right moved it and it thks its the same thing.

Alrighty then, I'll try re-creating it tonight & see what happens.

Thanks bud!


----------



## dankoni

I just got Linux SMP clients running in VMware following this guide. Is there a reason I should switch to this distro/guide over the one I have used? I'd be able to track my clients with FahMon (which I can't currently do with VMware player), which would be nice, but will this method be more efficient? Is VMware Server better than VMware Player?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


I'm having an issue with the second client not being able to connect to the assignment server







... i've changed the method of connecting to all 4 options available & rebooted between each.

Help please










Do you have VMware set to shut down the virtual machine when closed, or are you having it save and resume your session? I was having the same problem until I told it to shut down on close.


----------



## dankoni

Add me to the list of users. Big thanks to Bal3wolf and PhelanJKell!


----------



## gibsonnova74

How do you guys have the affinity set up. I'm running the dual instances + GPU2, with the affinity changer. According to fahmon I'm only getting 6500 PPD on that rig. The rig is running at 3.2ghz and the 8800GT is 687/1652/873.


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


How do you guys have the affinity set up. I'm running the dual instances + GPU2, with the affinity changer. According to fahmon I'm only getting 6500 PPD on that rig. The rig is running at 3.2ghz and the 8800GT is 687/1652/873.


I'm running 2 instances of VMware Player + 1 GPU client w/ only affinity changer. I leave the 2 SMP clients at normal priority and the gpu client at low priority. I did not have to change the affinity.


----------



## cognoscenti

I just run single SMP and GPU2 with Quad at stock 2.4ghz to get










sometimes it does 7k ppd

and just added single instance of vmware back into it. Seems pretty slow


----------



## dankoni

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
How do you guys have the affinity set up. I'm running the dual instances + GPU2, with the affinity changer. According to fahmon I'm only getting 6500 PPD on that rig. The rig is running at 3.2ghz and the 8800GT is 687/1652/873.

You must not be running the SMP clients, otherwise you would be getting about 8K PPD in Windows and about 9.5K PPD using the Linux SMP clients in VMware.


----------



## cognoscenti

Gibs would know if he is running smp or not ;-)


----------



## dankoni

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Gibs would know if he is running smp or not ;-)


Well I would think so, but those scores sound like he's running the regular old tray client.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dankoni*


Well I would think so, but those scores sound like he's running the regular old tray client.


It's not the SMP client, those points are fine. It's the 8800GT is only getting 2225 PPD. I'm running the affinity changer. In task manager it shows that I'm using all 4 cores on all three aplications.(dual SMP + GPU2) The SMP is set to normal priority, and the GPU2 is set for low. Do I need to tweek the affinity? What do you guys think?


----------



## dankoni

What does it get when you change the priority on GPU2 to normal or high? On my q6600, GPU2 uses about 10%-15% of one core. If I set it to a lower priority than the VMware instances, which each use 2 full cores if I let them, then the GPU2's PPD suffer.


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


It appears the download for the Ubuntu on Filefront got deleted. Later tonight, I'll make sure to upload it for you guys so we have a 2nd site to get it from.


where is it?

OP download only is available every so often lately.....


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lsclincoln* 
Well I sent two that made it before I removed vmware and they never counted.
And even though I used my name when configuring it still had your name on fahmon.
I suspect that it got sent in your name.
But after it sent it had my id on fahmon.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Fahmon takes some time to update no it wont give me the points as long as you changed the config you will get them. So far i havet got any extra points lol so everyone has been editing the config correctly.


Hmmm why does it still say bal3wolf in fahmon? all mine are like that too on their first WUs.

Where in the log is fahmon picking this up from?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I dont know why it says it but i dont get the points i know that.


----------



## cognoscenti

You sly dog xo


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


How do you guys have the affinity set up. I'm running the dual instances + GPU2, with the affinity changer. According to fahmon I'm only getting 6500 PPD on that rig. The rig is running at 3.2ghz and the 8800GT is 687/1652/873.


I split the SMP's.

1st SMP running on cores 0 & 1 (Normal Priority - when I am not gaming)
2nd SMP running on cores 2 & 3 (Normal Priority - when I am not gaming)
GPU2 running on all four cores (High Priority - when I am not gaming)

At least that is what gets me the most points from my sig rig.

*EDIT:*

I have attached a pic to show give an example.

SMP by itself on my Phenoms get 16xx PPD per SMP. GPU by itself gets 17xx-19xx PPD (with a single core feeding it). I have found the best combination that works for me and that gives me the most points is shown in the following pic and listed above. Setting the priority to Normal for the SMP clients at least give it an advatage over all of the other background processes running so that will result in a higher PPD. Setting the GPU2 client to High priority allows it to run at almost full PPD and only take a little bit away from the SMP clients, but not enough to matter. Of course if you game or do anything else that is resource intensive you will have the lower the priorities.

Anyway hopes this helps some.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BenBrown* 
I split the SMP's.

1st SMP running on cores 0 & 1 (Normal Priority - when I am not gaming)
2nd SMP running on cores 2 & 3 (Normal Priority - when I am not gaming)
GPU2 running on all four cores (High Priority - when I am not gaming)

At least that is what gets me the most points from my sig rig.

*EDIT:*

I have attached a pic to show give an example.

SMP by itself on my Phenoms get 16xx PPD per SMP. GPU by itself gets 17xx-19xx PPD (with a single core feeding it). I have found the best combination that works for me and that gives me the most points is shown in the following pic and listed above. Setting the priority to Normal for the SMP clients at least give it an advatage over all of the other background processes running so that will result in a higher PPD. Setting the GPU2 client to High priority allows it to run at almost full PPD and only take a little bit away from the SMP clients, but not enough to matter. Of course if you game or do anything else that is resource intensive you will have the lower the priorities.

Anyway hopes this helps some.


Thanks for your input. I'll have to mess with the affinity some, and see what I can come up with. rep+


----------



## Chozart

How do you force the GPU client to retain it's high priority after each new WU?

PS: I put the Ubuntu on my old university server...
https://netfiles.uiuc.edu/rvandev2/s...1%5B1%5D.4.exe

Not sure how long it'll last, but it's fast







(I should have lost this account quite some time ago...







)


----------



## BenBrown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


How do you force the GPU client to retain it's high priority after each new WU?


I manually do it during the day. I am sure there is probably a program out there to so something like this, I just have not taken the time to look for it.


----------



## dankoni

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


I put the Ubuntu on my old university server...
https://netfiles.uiuc.edu/rvandev2/s...1%5B1%5D.4.exe

Not sure how long it'll last, but it's fast







*(I should have lost this account quite some time ago...*







)


If that is the case, I bet they won't notice the file or traffic either


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dankoni*


If that is the case, I bet they won't notice the file or traffic either










That's what I am hoping









And if I loose it... doesn't matter much. For the time being, we at least have a pretty decent fast server.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Thks chozart i been meaning to upload it to another site but my upload sucks lol guess alot of people use my ubuntu setup.


----------



## marsey99

i would but im too dumb to be able to do it


----------



## cognoscenti

Oh no! Help!
Whats going on here????


----------



## 0rion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Oh no! Help!
Whats going on here????











In Vmware, right click on the OS in the inventory panel (Ubuntu) and click settings. OR, right click on the tab for the ubuntu window, and hit settings. Go down to ethernet, and change the network connection to NAT. That should fix the problem.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I don't thk thats the issue do you have 2 vmware setup did you hit copy on both of them or did you use move ?


----------



## dankoni

Quote:


Originally Posted by *0rion* 
In Vmware, right click on the OS in the inventory panel (Ubuntu) and click settings. OR, right click on the tab for the ubuntu window, and hit settings. Go down to ethernet, and change the network connection to NAT. That should fix the problem.

Yes, but then she can't monitor it with FahMon.

cognoscenti: do you have VMware set to power off the virtual machine on exit or suspend the virtual machine? I was getting the same problem until I switched it from suspend to power off.


----------



## 0rion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dankoni* 
Yes, but then he can't monitor it with FahMon.

cognoscenti: do you have VMware set to power off the virtual machine on exit or suspend the virtual machine? I was getting the same problem until I switched it from suspend to power off.

She can use fahmon with NAT set. I do it like that, as I get the same errors if I have another network connection set. I have no problems with the NAT setting at all. Everything works fine, and I dont get that "cannot connect to server" error anymore.


----------



## dankoni

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0rion*


She can use fahmon with NAT set. I do it like that, as I get the same errors if I have another network connection set. I have no problems with the NAT setting at all. Everything works fine, and I dont get that "cannot connect to server" error anymore.


Oh. I was under the impression from other posts that VMware wont work with FahMon on the NAT setting.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i can verify that fahmon will work with vmware while using NAT setting.


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
I don't thk thats the issue do you have 2 vmware setup did you hit copy on both of them or did you use move ?

on installation? Im only running 1 x vmware but i think i installed the 2nd one as well, by doing the 2nd extraction etc.
When asked some question during the install I said 'keep always'.

It has been running ok for awhile on bridged mode.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dankoni* 
Yes, but then she can't monitor it with FahMon.

cognoscenti: do you have VMware set to power off the virtual machine on exit or suspend the virtual machine? I was getting the same problem until I switched it from suspend to power off.

No idea, I will have to check,its on whatever the default setting is.

EDIT: I changed it to NAT then restarted it and it sent the WU.
Thanks

Another question,with FAHmon how do you get it to monitor the local VMware as there is only one network drive OCN/folding showing so FAHmon from different computers seems to monitor the same single vmware instead of the vmware on each PC.

I go network places>workgroup>OCN>folding


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

open up vmware and type in crt+a+d, ifconfig and find the ip starting with 192.xxx.x.xxx, and use that instead of the network drive as the destination


----------



## dankoni

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


open up vmware and type in crt+a+d, ifconfig and find the ip starting with 192.xxx.x.xxx, and use that instead of the network drive as the destination


Starting with 192, but not the one ending in 255.


----------



## cognoscenti

thanks got the ip now.

In FAHmon do you type it like this \\\\192.168.0.3\\Ocn|Folding ??


----------



## 0rion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
thanks got the ip now.

In FAHmon do you type it like this \\192.168.0.3Ocn|Folding ??

It should just look like
\\\\192.168.0.3\\folding\\


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0rion*


It should just look like
\\192.168.0.3folding


Agreed. Just take out the OCN.


----------



## dankoni

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


Agreed. Just take out the OCN.


But add the slash back =)

\\\\192.168.0.3\\folding\\


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

should look like \\\\192.168.xxx.xxx\\folding\\


----------



## Chozart

I added a download link for Ubuntu to the OP... (the one on my former Univ's server).


----------



## loco1172

ok i need help i get to the running boot script and it just stays there can someone help me?


----------



## gibsonnova74

I might be able to help, if you show a screenie.


----------



## loco1172

in the first one does it matter about the smbus thing?
the second one is where it hangs.


----------



## gibsonnova74

I believe that's where you log in. If I remember correctly, mine did the same thing. All I did was hit enter, then it would show the "ocn login" prompt, and go from there.


----------



## Chozart

yep yep.

And once it's all set up, you actually don't have to login at all. It'll just run the folding client.

If nothing happens with just <ENTER>, hit <CTRL> + <A> + <D> in the linux environment. This should unlock it if it's busy with something.


----------



## marsey99

i keep getting a syntax error. i have tried this unbuntu and another linked in another guide and both give the same msg.









any1 any ideas?

o yea im using vmware player as this 1 works ok on my system but server would not?


----------



## Chozart

Server works fine for me. You just have to hit F8 when you boot Vista, and disable the 'Digital signing of drivers' or whatever it's called. Of course, you'll have to do that on every reboot (thus, just about once a week







)

And possibly you get this error since the vircual machine isn't in the virtual machines folder? I do think vmware does need that file to be in that specific folder.


----------



## loco1172

:swearing: that worked








browie point for you gibby


----------



## rx7racer

Player works just fine and Vmware to my knowledge does not need the virtual machine in it's folder, I run my ubuntu 1.4 out of my downloads folder.

Marsey, are you sure you have a good extraction of ubuntu? try extracting it in a folder of it's own on your local drive.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loco1172*


:swearing: that worked








browie point for you gibby


Glad to hear it!

Marsey99: sorry I can't help, I have never seen that error before.


----------



## marsey99

i tried everything i could find on server and i gave up tbh, player worked 1st time off the bat









i dl both distro twice once when i tried server and when player worked but i got this error i dl them again and tried but still get the same...









edit

right, i seem to have had a break thru altho im not entirly sure why, vmware player is now up and running but when i try to dl a wu it seems like it cant connect to the net?

total linux nub so....errrmmm....help please.


----------



## loco1172

if your on ubuntu after starting vmware and before starting ubuntu

try that and see if it works


----------



## marsey99

vm player seems to be set out different









edit

right, so i think you can now add me to that list in the op, i really should stop trying to do new things when i have been smoking, its makes things overly complecated









edit 2
n/m

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...are-guide.html

use that to get vmware and fahmon playing nice


















woo hoo its working, thanks for the helpp guys


----------



## The Duke

Unless someone can explain why after more attempt than any sane person would attempt, this method does not work for me! 
I've tried VM Server 1.0.4 and 1.0.6
Every step was followed, the correct VM config file was located "Ubuntu 64-bit.vmx"
For what ever reason, when the Virtual Machine is started it 'No boot able floppy, CD or HDD was detected.' 
I'm fed up with this


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Hmm duke i never had that problem and i used it with vmware player, vmware server 2.0, vmware server 1.xx and vmware workstation.


----------



## biatchi

Is this your curse rearing it's ugly head again or have you exorcised the thing?

Maybe you could take a picture so we can see what you mean


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Unless someone can explain why after more attempt than any sane person would attempt, this method does not work for me! 
I've tried VM Server 1.0.4 and 1.0.6
Every step was followed, the correct VM config file was located "Ubuntu 64-bit.vmx"
For what ever reason, when the Virtual Machine is started it 'No boot able floppy, CD or HDD was detected.' 
I'm fed up with this










Try this method here:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ndows-box.html


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Try this method here:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ndows-box.html
























That's not funny. I couldn't stop laughing though. Or are you being serious?


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*























That's not funny. I couldn't stop laughing though. Or are you being serious?


I did exactly that with my E6600, and it works like a charm.







The thread and esp. the title might look a bit ...well, odd, but the method is solid.


----------



## Havegooda

Oh, hai thar!

~Gooda~


----------



## The Duke

I've tried off and on many times in the past month or so and no matter what, it can't find the file. Its there, it shows up when I get the window and browse to it and its even the vmconfig with the correct name and .vmx extension. 
The vmware.log even shows it ... c:\\virtual machines\\ubuntu -64bit\\ubuntu -64bit.vmx
The basic 2 core, bridged or NAT, whatever... it can't find the "ubuntu -64bit.vmx" and its there right where it belongs. 
So you explain it!

Idiot, me, I think not no need to brag how hi my IQ is


----------



## Retrospekt

I have a suggestion for an addition.

I just did a fresh reinstall of XP Pro, and then SP2, and when I tried to install VmWare it said I have improperly configured "IIS" Internet Information Services.

If anyone needs to install this, here are the steps:'

1. Put your Windows XP Pro CD in the Tray.
2. Go to Control Panel and click on "Add or Remove Programs", and on the left side click on "Add or Remove Windows Components".
3. Tick the check box next to "Internet Information Services (IIS)"
4. Let Windows do the rest for you.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


I've tried off and on many times in the past month or so and no matter what, it can't find the file. Its there, it shows up when I get the window and browse to it and its even the vmconfig with the correct name and .vmx extension. 
The vmware.log even shows it ... c:virtual machinesubuntu -64bitubuntu -64bit.vmx
The basic 2 core, bridged or NAT, whatever... it can't find the "ubuntu -64bit.vmx" and its there right where it belongs. 
So you explain it!

Idiot, me, I think not no need to brag how hi my IQ is











Well heres a trick might work rename the ubuntu -64bit.vmx to somthing else then when you start the virtual machine it should ask for you to poin to the vmx i do that when it gets buggy after a windows crash.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Alright so this works great, and I got it set up on one of my rigs, BUT...

When I went to put it on another rig...It ended the other one...

How do I run it on say 5 rigs on the same router...?

Am I missing something or do I need to change something somewhere...?

Thanks...Otherwise it worked like a champ...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

When it asks you to copy or move make sure you say copy and not move otherwise it will try to use same ip from your router.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


When it asks you to copy or move make sure you say copy and not move otherwise it will try to use same ip from your router.


That part has not come up in 2 installs...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Heres a way to make it come up shut down the vmware and copy the folder to another location then reopen that one in vmware it should ask if you moved it or copyed it say copy.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Heres a way to make it come up shut down the vmware and copy the folder to another location then reopen that one in vmware it should ask if you moved it or copyed it say copy.


Good call bro, that worked...









Now how the hell do I get it into fahmon..? lol

Every time I do the OCN/folding it disconnects the rig in farm room...

I can't seem to get both vmware rigs on the same fahmon...


----------



## marsey99

have you changed the macine id# in the advance options (./fah6 -smp -configonly)?

only i think you might get issues if both machines are set as the same number.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Good call bro, that worked...









Now how the hell do I get it into fahmon..? lol

Every time I do the OCN/folding it disconnects the rig in farm room...

I can't seem to get both vmware rigs on the same fahmon...










You might power off your router for few mins then back on to reset the dhcp on it. and here the fahmon help
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...are-guide.html


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


have you changed the macine id# in the advance options (./fah6 -smp -configonly)?

only i think you might get issues if both machines are set as the same number.


Yes I did that...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


You might power off your router for few mins then back on to reset the dhcp on it. and here the fahmon help
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...are-guide.html


Worked like a champ...









Now it just needs to catch up and tell me my PPD...lol


----------



## 0rion

So I got tired of having 40 uninstalled updates to vista, so I installed every one of them, minus the 5 or so i had removed from the list. This included SP1. As I expected, it re-enabled digital driver signing. Aparently there is no workaround for it, its permanent, unless you hit F8 every time you reboot. Which I am too scatterbrained to remember. Is there some way to disable it that I missed, or is vmware server not going to work for me anymore?


----------



## aznkorean

Does this only work for 64 bit?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

You either need a 64bit os installed or a cpu that supports vt and turned on.


----------



## vuxdu

good stufff....... 11 minutes per % cpu is at 3.2ghz


----------



## marsey99

Project : 2662
Core : SMP Gromacs CVS
Frames : 100
Credit : 1920

-- cpu --

Min. Time / Frame : 7mn 15s - 3813.52 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 7mn 15s - 3813.52 ppd

i love this distro too


----------



## vuxdu

Lol how do you get fahmon to work on it?


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vuxdu*


Lol how do you get fahmon to work on it?


Here is a guide for Fahmon and VMware.http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...t=fahmon+guide


----------



## vuxdu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


Here is a guide for Fahmon and VMware.http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...t=fahmon+guide


Thanks!


----------



## irishdunn

ESXi is not free, so you can go with baremetal solutions for your farms.


----------



## dankoni

Quote:


Originally Posted by *irishdunn* 
ESXi is not free, so you can go with baremetal solutions for your farms.

Eh? http://www.vmware.com/products/esxi/

Quote:

Run all your production applications at near-native performance on VMwareâ€™s next-generation OS-independent hypervisor, *now available for free*. VMware ESXi has the same functionality and performance as VMware ESX but with a 32 MB disk footprint. With the ability to seamlessly upgrade to VMware Infrastructure 3, customers can add the benefits of server consolidation, automatic load balancing and business continuity to VMware ESXi.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Heres new download links for those of you use this thread.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8PY38PWV
http://www.sendspace.com/file/kvovab]
http://www.filefactory.com/file/052edc/n/ub1_5_exe
__________________


----------



## aznchowboy650

Just run in command:

Code:



Code:


rm -rf FAH6.02beta1-Linux.tgz

wget http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.02-Linux.tgz

tar -xzf FAH6.02-Linux.tgz

./fah6 -smp

You won't need to reconfigure or do anything


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Heres new download links for those of you use this thread.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8PY38PWV
http://www.sendspace.com/file/kvovab]
http://www.filefactory.com/file/052edc/n/ub1_5_exe
__________________

Thanks for taking care of this so fast. rep+


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

thanks bal3wolf, always on top of things


----------



## rx7racer

Ok, I'm having abit of an issue. I have it working fine on my sig rig as always.

But on my other rig running my E6750 and MSI P35 Neo2-FR w/ 2GB Mushkin HP2's is having some communication issues. It seems it cannot connect with Server to get work. Everything else is fine and I have went through the config a few times checking and re-checking settings. I am using VMware Server 1.0.5 with Ub1.4 with update.

So the only difference is I am using VMPlayer on my sig rig. could that be the issue? I have tried giving each machine a different id but to no avail.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Heres new download links for those of you use this thread.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8PY38PWV
http://www.sendspace.com/file/kvovab]
http://www.filefactory.com/file/052edc/n/ub1_5_exe
__________________

Does this have to do with the new clients that are being forced out? I'm running 64bit vista...and smp is gone to *****... hopefully this fixes my problem.

edit: Add me to the list of users please


----------



## dankoni

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aznchowboy650* 
Just run in command:

Code:



Code:


rm -rf FAH6.02beta1-Linux.tgz

wget http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.02-Linux.tgz

tar -xzf FAH6.02-Linux.tgz

./fah6 -smp

You won't need to reconfigure or do anything

Awesome! Thank you









+Rep


----------



## agntallen

i've got a couple of questions.
i'm only running one instance of vmware (due to the team limitation) but I may leave so i can run two instances of vmware player + bal3wolf's newer ubuntu.

since vmware only utilizes 2 cores, which two would it be if i'm only running one instance? i checked task manager & it shows that its affinitied to all 4. vmplayer.exe & vmware-vmx.exe.

i know i would increase my ppd & utilize my quad core by running dual instances, but do i manually have to set one instance to both vmplayer & -vmx for cpu 0 / 1 & the other instance to cpu 2/3?

or how would that work?


----------



## gibsonnova74

Go in and set the affinity manually. Set the vmware-vmx.exe. to lets say core 0 and core 1. Then go back and check your performance and make sure that only 2 cores are being utilized.


----------



## nbrider88

*Once you have entered the username/password it will bring you to the prompt, at this time type in: ./fah6 -smp -configonly and hit enter:*



















I am stuck on this part..../FAH6 -smp -configonly does not work.
I am using FAH6.22beta2 client for SMP, is their a different code needed?


----------



## agntallen

when it asks for a machine id? would it be okay to just put 1? instead of 2? or should i just leave it at 2?

nbrider88, what happens after you press enter after typing ./fah6 -smp -configonly ?


----------



## nbrider88

It says "This beta expired on August 2, 2008"








Do we have an updated code?


----------



## The Duke

You need the 1.5 Ubuntu bal3wolf created.

See Post #589


----------



## nbrider88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


You need the 1.5 Ubuntu bal3wolf created.

See Post #589


Ohhh








Thanks! I'll try it out right now


----------



## nbrider88

Ok, I got it working. Have Famon up and running.
It shows I'm folding for Username OCN, is it not recording for my folding account, nbrider88?

Also, I noticed my GPU has been folding under anonymous for the past few days...I was wondering what happened to my points...haha Oh well


----------



## agntallen

its normal to show that its folding under OCN. BUT, it'll change, just as long as you configure it correctly. under the ./fah6 -smp -configonly & just as long as it shows that its folding under your name & in the fahlog in fahmon then you should be fine


----------



## nbrider88

Under Famon it's showing Username: OCN; I believe I set it up correctly but....I'm not positive :-/
Should I stop it and redo the config?


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nbrider88* 
Under Famon it's showing Username: OCN; I believe I set it up correctly but....I'm not positive :-/
Should I stop it and redo the config?

After the first WU has been completed it will flip to your name...

You can always check by right clicking and view client files and open the client file and it should have your name there...


----------



## nbrider88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


After the first WU has been completed it will flip to your name...

You can always check by right clicking and view client files and open the client file and it should have your name there...










Good stuff, thanks!


----------



## smoke12291

VMware is now at version 1.06.
should i download that one? or the older 1.04 as the guide suggests?


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoke12291*


VMware is now at version 1.06.
should i download that one? or the older 1.04 as the guide suggests?


Isn't the 1.06 in the guide? I've been switching all weekend, I'm pretty sure that the guide has been updated to 1.06. It may say 1.04, but when you click on the download, you should see 1.06.


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


Isn't the 1.06 in the guide? I've been switching all weekend, I'm pretty sure that the guide has been updated to 1.06. It may say 1.04, but when you click on the download, you should see 1.06.


1.06 is there, but so is 1.05, 1.04. i was just making sure i was downloading the right one. and there is an updated version of ubuntu i need? bal3wolf's post #589?


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoke12291*


VMware is now at version 1.06.
should i download that one? or the older 1.04 as the guide suggests?


I am using the newest 1.0.6 and it works fine...


----------



## smoke12291

what does this message mean?

EDIT: nevermind, i found how to enable it. i'll post a pic in a minute.

for XP: control panel >> add/remove progrmas >> add/remove windows components >> check box for Internet Information Services (if already check it is installed)

for Vista: control panel >> programs >> programs and features >> click on "turn windows features on or off" >> then find Internet Information Services and check the box.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smoke12291* 
what does this message mean?

EDIT: nevermind, i found how to enable it. i'll post a pic in a minute.

for XP: control panel >> add/remove progrmas >> add/remove windows components >> check box for Internet Information Services (if already check it is installed)

for Vista: control panel >> programs >> programs and features >> click on "turn windows features on or off" >> then find Internet Information Services and check the box.

Just hit ok. I was able to enable the IIS with XP, I didn't see it for vista. I have got 5 rigs running with vista, running the VMware, I just hit ok when that message came up. Everything is running great.


----------



## Indignity

First off, thank you bal3wolf for the iso & thank you PhelanJKell for posting this!!!!.. I finally got it running on my only folding rig with XP on it no problem.

The remaining rigs that I want to change over have Vista Ultimate x64 on them & i'm having a hell of a time getting VMWare Server running on them. Is there some sort of trick? I'm sure it has something to do with the x64, but thought someone has surely gotten it running.

I'd appreciate any assistance!!!!


----------



## Danbeme32

For Vista I use the Vmware player 2.0.4 with ubuntu and haven't had a problem. But I use Vista 64bit Pre.

http://www.vmware.com/download/player/


----------



## Indignity

I'll give the player a shot tomorrow morn Dan. I'll post back with the results.

Thank you!


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


I'll give the player a shot tomorrow morn Dan. I'll post back with the results.

Thank you!











No problem. It's basically the same steps as the one shown here.


----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danbeme32* 
No problem. It's basically the same steps as the one shown here.









Works great +Rep









Only drawback is you can only run one instance







... I'm downloading Workstation evaluation right now & I'll report on that.


----------



## Danbeme32

Glad it worked. Wish I could help with that one but I have a duo. So all I have to use is one. g/l


----------



## Indignity

Looks like VMWare Workstation is the way to go with this. I just have to sort out some network crap so I can load the work into FahMon now... Oh yeah, and the little problem of expiration of Workstation in 30 days


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indignity* 
Looks like VMWare Workstation is the way to go with this. I just have to sort out some network crap so I can load the work into FahMon now... Oh yeah, and the little problem of expiration of Workstation in 30 days









How did you work out the fahmon? I can't get it going because am using nat.


----------



## Indignity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danbeme32* 
How did you work out the fahmon? I can't get it going because am using nat.









I utilized the Ctrl+A+D to bring up the cursor from within VMWare, then typed in 'ifconfig' .. you'll see the IP Address listed towards the top of all the blah blah that comes up. Write it down, then in FahMon, the location(if you are using bal3wolf's image) will be that IP address then the 'folding' folder (ie. \\\\192.168.123.456\\folding\\ ) .. that's what did it for me







...


----------



## Danbeme32

I tryed that and had no luck so far.







Guess when I have more time I'll play around with it. Thanks.


----------



## repo_man

I'm not sure if this has been covered in one of the 63 pages, but I get a "Your cpu cannot run long code, please use a 32 bit OS"
Correct me if I'm wrong, but my E2160 should run 64bit correct? Whats my issue?


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I'm not sure if this has been covered in one of the 63 pages, but I get a "Your cpu cannot run long code, please use a 32 bit OS" 
Correct me if I'm wrong, but my E2160 should run 64bit correct? Whats my issue?










I don't think you can run a 64bit OS inside a 32bit even as a VM repo. The native 32 bit WindowsXP, for example cannot address 4GB RAM.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I'm not sure if this has been covered in one of the 63 pages, but I get a "Your cpu cannot run long code, please use a 32 bit OS" 
Correct me if I'm wrong, but my E2160 should run 64bit correct? Whats my issue?










Make sure you have virtualization or somethign to that affect, set to enable in the bios. You can run VMWare and then 64 bit Linux if you have that set.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


I don't think you can run a 64bit OS inside a 32bit even as a VM repo. The native 32 bit WindowsXP, for example cannot address 4GB RAM.


Well, I was sure I seen guys do it though. I'm not using 4gb anyway,lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Make sure you have virtualization or somethign to that affect, set to enable in the bios. You can run VMWare and then 64 bit Linux if you have that set.


I'm in the middle of a WU right now, but I'll check to see if I have anything like that in the BIOS when I can reboot. I'm using the sig rig fwiw. Thanks


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I'm in the middle of a WU right now, but I'll check to see if I have anything like that in the BIOS when I can reboot. I'm using the sig rig fwiw. Thanks










I was trying to find Bios screen shots for your board but was not successful. On my current board and an old Asus IIRC it was under the CPU settings.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


I was trying to find Bios screen shots for your board but was not successful. On my current board and an old Asus IIRC it was under the CPU settings.


I think I have some screen shots, let me look.









Edit: Yep, I do.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Maybe under Advanced -> CPU. That's where it is in mine anyway.


----------



## Indignity

Good call Tufelhunden!

Never actually tried it myself, but hope it works for ya repo!


----------



## repo_man

I didn't see anything like "virtualization" in the BIOS.









All I had was the screen I posted. I didn't see anything under Advanced>CPU that seemed relevant.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
I didn't see anything like "virtualization" in the BIOS.









All I had was the screen I posted. I didn't see anything under Advanced>CPU that seemed relevant.
















Your chip can do it but you mobo may not have it.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Your chip can do it but you mobo may not have it.










That's what I was thinking, but I wasn't sure on it.


----------



## whitt_flunky

Why would you not just fold in Windows? Is there a reason for folding in a virtual machine? Sorry for being a noob.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whitt_flunky* 
Why would you not just fold in Windows? Is there a reason for folding in a virtual machine? Sorry for being a noob.

Its actually more productive that way, odd but true. For those with a 32 bit OS, it also allows a 64 bit OS to run in the VM.


----------



## whitt_flunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Its actually more productive that way, odd but true.

Thanks....does it require alot of resources? Can I still do what I normally do while it is running?


----------



## evilspongebob72

I do what i normally do when running...but im having a small problem atm.

everytime it writes a checkpoint my cpu usage drops down to 64% and it doesnt really do anything


----------



## whitt_flunky

What do I do here?


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evilspongebob72*


I do what i normally do when running...but im having a small problem atm.

everytime it writes a checkpoint my cpu usage drops down to 64% and it doesnt really do anything


Try reconfiguring it so it doesn't write checkpoints. Change the times on the checkpoints.









Edit: whitt flunky, all you have to do is put in your XP disk, then go into your control panel, go to add or remove software/ add software/find the IIS/ tick it and add it. Then restart the VMware installation, you should be fine after that.


----------



## evilspongebob72

I have got the checkpoints to write every 15 min and i need the checkpoints because i turn my computer off at night


----------



## whitt_flunky

Is there a 32 bit version of the ub1.5 ?


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whitt_flunky*


Is there a 32 bit version of the ub1.5 ?


All of my rigs are 32 bit, your fine.


----------



## whitt_flunky

I get errors when trying to start ub1.5.....says it is for 2 processors and I only have 1.....(


----------



## Nathan moore

if i have a 32bit windows os can i use ubuntu 64bit os with this setup. i tried and it said that my cpu cannot support 64bit, tells me to use 32bit version


----------



## Nathan moore

i reviewed earlier posts and have evaluated that that i need to change bios settings to virtualisation mode on, but that mode does not exist for my cpu. It does support 64 bit applications but my OS is 32 bit, so basicly i am screwed and need to find a good 32 bit linux OS to run instead.any suggestions and how do i get .iso to run in vmware and if not possible how do i convert to make it run in vmware? all help much appreciated, Thanx


----------



## evilspongebob72

i think the linuc client is 64bit only...you could try the windows smp...but i think its too hard to get working


----------



## Nathan moore

i have found found slackware to be a 32 bit linux os but i can only find .iso to burn to disc and don't know if that will work with getting it on vmware


----------



## evilspongebob72

did you listen to what i said ? the SMP linux client is 64bit only


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan moore* 
if i have a 32bit windows os can i use ubuntu 64bit os with this setup. i tried and it said that my cpu cannot support 64bit, tells me to use 32bit version









Your pprocesser doesn't support virtualisation. That is why you can't use VMware.

Most of the C2D supports virtualisation and that is why we can use VMWare 64bit on a 32 bit system.


----------



## Nathan moore

well that sucks
i am getting a macbook pro with a 2.5 c2d so i can assume that should have virtualisation. i can run linux inside my windows but it say it will slow my hd down. is it worth instaling it along side mt previous os. if not, then why. sorry for being a noob


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nathan moore*


well that sucks
i am getting a macbook pro with a 2.5 c2d so i can assume that should have virtualisation. i can run linux inside my windows but it say it will slow my hd down. is it worth instaling it along side mt previous os. if not, then why. sorry for being a noob










Just make sure that the chip supports virtualisation. Look up the chip before you buy.


----------



## ILOVEPOTtery

I just got VMWare Player + Ubuntu 1.5 setup and folding away!


----------



## mustkill

first link is dead

thanks for the guide


----------



## Nathan moore

is it worth running ubuntu alongside with windows, since i can't do anything virtual on my comp. If it is how much will it slow down my comp.?


----------



## Nathan moore

scratch all that, just installed ubuntu from disc to vitrual machine runs great now
but how do i get plugins and hardware to be detected. i am glad to have persistent also with help from friends to figure this out but i have no sound and would be cool to have gpu be recognized. any suggestions. internet works great though


----------



## BenBrown

If you are talking about getting virtual machine to recognize the graphics card, it will not.


----------



## Nathan moore

well for a bit people were telling me i cannot get linux to run on my comp via vmware and have now proven that theory wrong due to efforts of my friends. i got sound to work now thru vmware settings. i got ati on ubuntu and all i need is driver. but because i am such a noob at linux i don't understand how install programs with bin and rpm files. i am so lost. any expertise i would appreciate. i have the driver for ati but don't know how to run it on linux. maybe you can't use vid card via vmware but if i gave up like people said to in beginning i would not have ubuntu running on my comp like i have currently running now. call me stubborn, but it has paid off to not take every ones advice.


----------



## Hueristic

Can we get a Iso with everything already set for install with this added GPU2 in Linux via WINE?

Setting up a Dedicated folding rig shouldn't be such a PITA!


----------



## Nathan moore

what is folding?sorry for being major noob


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan moore* 
what is folding?sorry for being major noob

Here you go...This will answer SOO much for you...









Click Me


----------



## nbrider88

I have a problem.

I have not setup the VMware on my quad (Only a dual core) and I have done the installation correctly, every time I try to start either instance of Ubuntu it can't connect to get the Work Unit. It just fails attempts every time. Any thing I am doing wrong?
All works fine on the dual core Vmware/Ubuntu. 
Thanks.


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Ok, I finally got this working this morning before I went to work. I've been folding with two instances, set my priority to high and affinity to 2 cores per instance. I've only gotten 34% through my first two WU's in 12 hours. Does that sound right? I thought my old Windows SMP client was a little faster than this.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ColdFusionWi*


Ok, I finally got this working this morning before I went to work. I've been folding with two instances, set my priority to high and affinity to 2 cores per instance. I've only gotten 34% through my first two WU's in 12 hours. Does that sound right? I thought my old Windows SMP client was a little faster than this.


That seems a bit slower than my Linux SMP client running natively on Linux (sig rig) which is taking about 24 hours for a WU. But then again the virtual machine is always going to be slower.

The other thing I noticed is I think I'm getting larger work units with this client, but I'm not really sure.


----------



## smoke12291

hey guys.

i'm setting up VMWare right now and having a little trouble.

when i'm prompted to type in "./fah6 -smp -configonly" during the ubuntu setup in the VM window, i get this message: "This Beta Expired on August 2, 2008"

what do i type in?


----------



## error10

Use a release version instead of a beta version?


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Use a release version instead of a beta version?

just followed the guide from page 1


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smoke12291* 
just followed the guide from page 1

A guide is a guide, not a cookbook.









E.g. The current version of [email protected] is 6.20r1 and of VMware Server 1.0.7. You probably got hold of a beta 5.92 [email protected] client which has indeed expired.


----------



## smoke12291

using 1.0.7 i still get the same message.










what do i type in here:


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smoke12291* 
using 1.0.7 i still get the same message.










what do i type in here:









ocn enter
overclock enter
screen -r enter I think


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
ocn enter
overclock enter
screen -r enter I think

anything i do says "this beta expired on august 2,2008"
that actually made it appear over 15 times...lol.

where can i get the new core for VMware?
do i haveto download a different ubuntu?


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smoke12291* 
anything i do says "this beta expired on august 2,2008"
that actually made it appear over 15 times...lol.

where can i get the new core for VMware?
do i haveto download a different ubuntu?

Oh, looks like they already have a virtual appliance with an old version of [email protected] in it. So just download the current one.

Whoever built that virtual appliance should update it, too.


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Where's the screenshot of THAT?

first is after i typed in "screen -r"
second one is when i tried was you told me.


----------



## error10

Code:



Code:


wget http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.02-Linux.tgz
tar -zxvf FAH6.02-Linux.tgz

And you're updated.


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Code:


Code:


wget http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.02-Linux.tgz
tar -zxvf FAH6.02-Linux.tgz

And you're updated.


ok, i typed in 
Code:


Code:


wget -r http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.02-Linux.tgz

and it downloaded the new core.
how do i access it to begin folding?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoke12291*


ok, i typed in 
Code:


Code:


wget -r http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.02-Linux.tgz

and it downloaded the new core.
how do i access it to begin folding?


According to the guide.









And did you forget:

Code:


Code:


tar -zxvf FAH6.02-Linux.tgz


----------



## smoke12291

i actually was searching through earlier posts, and on page 60 is a ubuntu 1.5 download

i had been trying it on 1.4...









i'll try that and see how it goes.


----------



## smoke12291

well..









it's up and running
VMware v1.0.7 and Ubuntu v1.5

sitting about 2000 PPD higher than before!


----------



## azcrazy

so for this do i have to uninstall my smp and my gpu and start over with vmware and ubuntu?i wanna try it but i have no idea cause i 'll have two machines working both with dual cores and i will be using two 8800's for gpu so what's the best set up for me?


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*


so for this do i have to uninstall my smp and my gpu and start over with vmware and ubuntu?i wanna try it but i have no idea


You can keep your SMP installed, just don't run it. You keep your GPU2 folding. Just follow the guide, the new Ubuntu(1.5) is on page 60. If you don't like it or can't get it going properly, you can always go back to the WIN SMP.


----------



## azcrazy

but i will be doing a little gaming (i haven't been able too cause folding with my 8500)thats why i ask what's the best set up to fold and geme at the same time?

ok i got the vmware but is the 2.0 and i got the ubu1.5 too but that one is force to download at 50kb/s no good


----------



## azcrazy

im having problems singing in on the VMware infrastructure web access and i tried all the passwords i know and the login names i could use but no luck


----------



## azcrazy

ok after 2 hours is running but i have 1 more Q it shows in fahmon that is ocn no my name thats working , how it had to be? or how do i change it cause i read all the posts and could found and answer ?

well its running and faster than my winsmp and my gup together , and amazingly im running all 3 winsmp,gpu2 and the vmwaresmp for a 2k+ ppd, and i will like those 1800 points from vmware WU


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*


ok after 2 hours is running but i have 1 more Q it shows in fahmon that is ocn no my name thats working , how it had to be? or how do i change it cause i read all the posts and could found and answer ?

well its running and faster than my winsmp and my gup together , and amazingly im running all 3 winsmp,gpu2 and the vmwaresmp for a 2k+ ppd, and i will like those 1800 points from vmware WU


It shows OCN in fahmon just for the first w/u, it's a glitch. After the first w/u or so, you should see your name, and don't worry, you get the points.


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


It shows OCN in fahmon just for the first w/u, it's a glitch. After the first w/u or so, you should see your name, and don't worry, you get the points.


i could use the points but, if that was the case it wouldn't be a problem im still working for the team
















thanks gibson for taking the time to answer me Q


----------



## azcrazy

i have a new problem it shut off after and hour of work u guys have and idea why?


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*


i have a new problem it shut off after and hour of work u guys have and idea why?










Are you sure you are 100% stable?


----------



## azcrazy

i just found out why when i set the priority on low thats what happen shut off ,when i put it to normal, it stay on for the past 4 hours, and the same think happen to my gpu when put to priority to low it stay in chickpoint for over an hour

it should be stable i been folding for the past 4 days 24/7


----------



## hometoast

add me to the list of 'buntu/vmware users!

And THANKS for the howto. It doubled my Windows-SMP PPD to 2k!


----------



## XFreeRollerX

is there a difference between running VMWare player vs VMWare server?

I just got player because I don't want to be bothered with registering for a serial if I didn't need to...


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
is there a difference between running VMWare player vs VMWare server?

I just got player because I don't want to be bothered with registering for a serial if I didn't need to...

To run two instances of folding, you need to run two instances of VMWare player where as you could just have multiple instances of folding in one instance of VMWare server. I hope that makes since...


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Yeah that made sense

so for a quad, you want VMWare server

for a Dual core, it doesn't make a difference


----------



## dcshoejake

FYI in the new version of this the key codes are sent to your email


----------



## GeforceGTS

I just tried running this because my windows client keeps crapping out, sadly I got up to configuring fah and the client has expired, maybe this thread should be updated since it's a sticky? ;l

Any suggestions on how I could get it running or any other way to get folding on Ubuntu etc without having to spend hours figuring out how to install stuff, i'm a linux nub ;[ I really want to get my quad folding again ;l


----------



## error10

Go to page 60 and read the update there.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Go to page 60 and read the update there.

Thanks


----------



## GeforceGTS

So i've got it up and running BUT take a look at this



I used my name when configuring the client so what gives? I hope the points are going to me, sadly I won't be able to tell untill it finishes the Wu ;l


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


So i've got it up and running BUT take a look at this



I used my name when configuring the client so what gives? I hope the points are going to me, sadly I won't be able to tell untill it finishes the Wu ;l


Don't worry about it saying OCN, it will change over after a little bit. That is just a glitch.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aznchowboy650* 
Just run in command:

Code:



Code:


rm -rf FAH6.02beta1-Linux.tgz

wget http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/FAH6.02-Linux.tgz

tar -xzf FAH6.02-Linux.tgz

./fah6 -smp

You won't need to reconfigure or do anything

This post really needs to be added to the OP.

Edit: As well as the updated ub file links.


----------



## error10

Someone could update the virtual appliance, too.


----------



## GeforceGTS

So I tried running two instances of Vmware whilst running GPU2 also, it killed my PPD on the GPU client though D;

So I figured i'd be best off with SMP on 3 cores and leaving the GPU client alone with it's own core, so I loaded up Vmware and tried to get it to run without the -smp flag, looks like it can't be done though? I got it running on one core but whenever you restart it the -smp flag comes back, so is there a way around this or should I just run one Vmware on two cores, one Winsmp on one core and the GPU client on the other? If that makes any sense


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
So I tried running two instances of Vmware whilst running GPU2 also, it killed my PPD on the GPU client though D;

So I figured i'd be best off with SMP on 3 cores and leaving the GPU client alone with it's own core, so I loaded up Vmware and tried to get it to run without the -smp flag, looks like it can't be done though? I got it running on one core but whenever you restart it the -smp flag comes back, so is there a way around this or should I just run one Vmware on two cores, one Winsmp on one core and the GPU client on the other? If that makes any sense









Are you setting your affinities? I run 2 instances vmware and 1 instance gpu2 and have gpu2 on high priority. No issues here, the smp runs slow though, but it's just bonus to boot while running gpu2.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Doh, I forgot about the priority ;l So I should just set the GPU client to high and leave the vmware on normal?

I'll give it a try now ;]

EDIT: Hm so, you have two instances of VMware running each with the affinity set so that they use two cores each? The GPU client defaults to core 3 so i've left that how it is and upped the priority to high, it's still slowing my GPU client down ALOT though ;[ The usual comforting whine my card makes when running properly is now not constant









EDIT 2: I set the GPU priority to realtime and now it's chugging along fine.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
Doh, I forgot about the priority ;l So I should just set the GPU client to high and leave the vmware on normal?

I'll give it a try now ;]

yea, and I would put the vmware that is running on the same cores on low priority, as I said seems to do fine for me.

Hope that helps you and not take such a hit on your gpu2 client.


----------



## Ruredee

Im running this Ubuntu with VMPlayer. I just finished a work unit and then it froze up and I dont think it sent the work unit.
When it finished I saw this.
[11:23:47] Completed 237500 out of 250000 steps (95%)
[11:32:19] Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps (96%)
[11:40:44] Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps (97%)
[11:48:17] Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps (98%)
[11:55:54] Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps (99%)
[12:04:31] Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps (100%)
[12:05:32]
[12:05:32] Finished Work Unit:
[12:05:32] - Reading up to 21122496 from "work/wudata_02.trr": Read 21122496
[12:05:33] trr file hash check passed.
[12:05:33] - Reading up to 4490052 from "work/wudata_02.xtc": Read 4490052
[12:05:33] xtc file hash check passed.
[12:05:33] edr file hash check passed.
[12:05:33] logfile size: 186930
[12:05:33] Leaving Run
[12:05:33] - Writing 26098022 bytes of core data to disk...
[12:05:34] ... Done.
[12:05:41] - Shutting down core
[12:05:41]
[12:05:41] [email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT

--- Opening Log file [November 25 15:49:25]

After that it said something about mciph or something on the vmplayer. And froze. I restarted now i have this and its frozen.
15:59:14] Working on Unit 02 [November 25 15:59:14]
[15:59:14] + Working ...
[15:59:14]
[15:59:14] *------------------------------*
[15:59:14] [email protected] Gromacs SMP Core
[15:59:14] Version 2.01 (Wed Aug 13 13:11:25 PDT 2008)
[15:59:14]
[15:59:14] Preparing to commence simulation
[15:59:14] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[15:59:24] - Looking at optimizations...
[15:59:24] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[15:59:24] - Files status OK
[15:59:24]
[15:59:24] Project: 0 (Run 0, Clone 0, Gen 0)
[15:59:24]
[15:59:24] Error: Could not write local file. Exiting.
[15:59:24] - Shutting down core

Thats where its at now. Any ideas?


----------



## error10

Run qfix on it.


----------



## GeforceGTS

[12:05:41] - Shutting down core
[12:05:41]
[12:05:41] [email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT

Sometimes after that my client can take up to 30 minutes before it does anything else and starts sending the WU, I made the mistake of restarting it once and I lost the WU. Just got to be patient, I also get the mciph error when finishing a WU.

error, how do you run qfix with Ubuntu SMP? I tried it when that happened before but I couldn't run it from the directory..


----------



## Ruredee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


[12:05:41] - Shutting down core
[12:05:41]
[12:05:41] [email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT

Sometimes after that my client can take up to 30 minutes before it does anything else and starts sending the WU, I made the mistake of restarting it once and I lost the WU. Just got to be patient, I also get the mciph error when finishing a WU.

error, how do you run qfix with Ubuntu SMP? I tried it when that happened before but I couldn't run it from the directory..


Yeah I restarted it and I believe I lost the whole thing.
I just restarted it and it went to

Error: Could not write local file. Exiting.
[15:59:24] - Shutting down core

And its been there for five minutes. Im gonna let it go for a while I guess.


----------



## Roke

What to do when your SMP client hangs at 100% completion. I've used it a couple times before and it works great.


----------



## Ruredee

This thread has a lot of potential to produce a lot more points for OCN and alot of WUs for Stanford. Everything in it is jumbled and takes some work to figure it out. I bet if it was cleaned up and updated more members might use it and that would be win for OCN and Stanford.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Just so everyone knows, the ub1.5 DL is on post 589, or somewhere around there.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Ok, because this has been an issue for a long time, I have edited the guide to include the new version of Ubuntu on page 1.


----------



## Ruredee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


Ok, because this has been an issue for a long time, I have edited the guide to include the new version of Ubuntu on page 1.


----------



## TheCh3F

TY Gibson!


----------



## Outcasst

It's working, but why does my fahmon say i'm folding for the username OCN? I set it to outcasst in the cfg..


----------



## lemans81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


It's working, but why does my fahmon say i'm folding for the username OCN? I set it to outcasst in the cfg..


It will until you complete your first work unit, it will submit under your name and then fahmon will change. I have no clue why it does that, but it does everytime.


----------



## Outcasst

Okay, thanks


----------



## Ruredee

Finally got a VMWare setup to work correctly. The last I tried wouldnt even start half of the time.
Thanks guys.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

just followed this to the letter and my client can't connect to the assignment server to get work to do.


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
just followed this to the letter and my client can't connect to the assignment server to get work to do.

Hey Free. For some people ethernet is set to NAT. For others it's Bridged. Just try the other setting in the vmware. If it's set to Bridged. Set to NAT. Or if it's set to NAT, try Bridged. Restart Vmware and you should be good to go


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadeMiner*


Hey Free. For some people ethernet is set to NAT. For others it's Bridged. Just try the other setting in the vmware. If it's set to Bridged. Set to NAT. Or if it's set to NAT, try Bridged. Restart Vmware and you should be good to go










That didnt seem to work









WIll VMware player vs VMware Server make a difference?


----------



## sccrfreak342

I just downloaded this client, figured I'd give it a try. When I boot into VMware, I get this error:

Quote:

piix4_smbus )))):00:07.3: Host SMBus controller not enabled!
and it hangs there; I can get no farther. Anyone have any idea what's causing this error and how to fix it?

Here's a screen shot:










Sccrfreak342


----------



## slickwilly

I am using VMware player and it works fine.
Here is a screen shot of my WU









Notice that it takes 11 minutes for 1%, I can fold in windows -smp and do this in 8 minutes.
How can I make sure that the client is folding -smp?


----------



## pale_neon

http://www.vmware.com/security/advis...2009-0006.html
http://support.vmware.com/selfsupport/download/

Just a heads up. There appears to be a critical security hole in VMWare. there're supposed to be patches to fix it out now.

Shouldn't be that big of a deal though for linux. it was basically a hole that let it write arbitrary data to the host memory.


----------



## wierdo124

Bump


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Just got this set up using the new Vmware server 2.0+, and it was a beast to do. Icky web-based management.


----------



## FtW 420

I was trying to get a couple VM clients folding today, got vmserver & ubuntu installed, but when I start a vm it only get this far in the self checks (see attachment) & just hangs there. Been reading for a while but a lot of stuff to go through in this thread, hopefully someone sees this & has the solution...


----------



## sizeak

Try VirtualBox instead, I think its superior to VMware anyway. Seems to work better and has a decent config utility rather than a poor (would rather use stronger language but don't want to incur the wrath of a mod) web interface


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sizeak* 
Try VirtualBox instead, I think its superior to VMware anyway. Seems to work better and has a decent config utility rather than a poor (would rather use stronger language but don't want to incur the wrath of a mod) web interface

Thanks, I managed to get Ubuntu installed on that. (which is a step up from the other one!) Now I gotta figure out the rest..


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED* 
Thanks, I managed to get Ubuntu installed on that. (which is a step up from the other one!) Now I gotta figure out the rest..

What do you need help on..Seen i use this step for folding


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*


What do you need help on..Seen i use this step for folding


I don't even know. Am I even suppost to "install" ubuntu on the vm? Or does the vm mimic ubuntu and I just run the thingy in that? Do I even make sense?

I'll do some more reading. I'll come back when I've learned enough to even have a real question.


----------



## Mikecdm

You really don't need to do much with VMware or any installing ubuntu. The UB1.5 that you download is all you need. It's like a pre-installed ubuntu ready for folding.

If I remember correctly, all you need to do is start up vmware and then find the file and open it. I'm currently running this set up with VMware Player because it's easier to work with on Vista. After installing VMware, all I have to do is double click the .vmx file that I downloaded from the UB1.5, and then go through the set up. I never actually mess with VMware.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


You really don't need to do much with VMware or any installing ubuntu. The UB1.5 that you download is all you need. It's like a pre-installed ubuntu ready for folding.

If I remember correctly, all you need to do is start up vmware and then find the file and open it. I'm currently running this set up with VMware Player because it's easier to work with on Vista. After installing VMware, all I have to do is double click the .vmx file that I downloaded from the UB1.5, and then go through the set up. I never actually mess with VMware.



Yep, I was going about this a whole other way. lol. I got it all figured out for the most part.


----------



## Danbeme32

Seen you are using Vista I thinking you are using VMware player.It works batter in Vista.The player may make a folder called My Virtual Folder or you can make up a folder where you will install ub1.5...
Once you do that you will start up the VMware player and look for the folder that you installed ub1.5 and look for the .vmx file.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Yep, I got it all going. Got it going in FahMon too.

3202.47 ppd. That's about double what I was getting in windows. And on top of that I rolled back my OC to 3.6ghz compared to the 4.2ghz it was at!







(too damn hot for my weenie zalman!)

Thanks!


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Before that I got some error that basically said it couldn't upload the work. So I reset it and now I get that.









---edit---

Ah, was this, "Error encountered before initializing MPICH".


----------



## Hueristic

[email protected][email protected][email protected] I was getting that on both of error10's client. Have no clue why it would suddenly start erroring after all this time? Maybe error10 is only good for 10 months before erroring!









Running not freds vm now and getting wierd errors but it doesn't affect thje folding and keeps going so I ignore it.
He4re's the link for NotFreds.
http://reilly.homeip.net/folding/vm.html


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Think I gave that one a go but it didn't work so I went to this one. I'll try not freds again though.

---edit---

Yup, just set it up and got it going. Seems to be working. I liked that I was able to punch the IP into my web browser to configure it too.

Thanks.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Came home from work to this. (It's still folding though)










These things hate me!

---edit---

Does it want more memory or something? I gave it a gig.


----------



## Hueristic

Yeah I get that too, just ignore it. It's known but harmless. Still does the job.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

I stared st it for a minute and I think it it wants more space on the hdd. But it's not getting it unless it causes a problem lol.


----------



## Hueristic

No leave it, It will do that no matter how much you give it, I took it down to 768 and it's still running fine, my goal is to get it down to 384 but I was waiting till after the foldathon and If I ever get my cabinets finished! I smashed a piece of wood todeath on my router today!





















: I needed to vent!


----------



## K092084

Starting to run into problems. 
I get this error now, and I reinstall the 1.5 packages.


----------



## Valicious

I DLed vmware server 2, but I can't seem to get to the server console. It keeps wanting me to go to the vmware server home page when I click the deshtop icon, but it tells me that my username and password are incorrect. (username = email address right?)


----------



## Valicious

Got it all working after 4 hours









Any way I can usefahmon with this?

I figured out my login problem, you need to use the username and password for your computer-not for vmware site.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Got it all working after 4 hours









Any way I can usefahmon with this?


Yes, you'll find the fahlog file for the VM via your network.

Have fun with this little nightmare your beginning(VM folding). You'll know what I mean after a couple weeks.


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED*


Yes, you'll find the fahlog file for the VM via your network.

Have fun with this little nightmare your beginning(VM folding). You'll know what I mean after a couple weeks.


Nah it's not too hard at all.

Val I just PM'd you with directions









~B~


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


Got it all working after 4 hours









Any way I can usefahmon with this?

I figured out my login problem, you need to use the username and password for your computer-not for vmware site.


Here is the guide to set up fahmon with this VM. All you really need to do is find the ip, if your router lists the ip easily you can check there and not have to mess with the VM.


----------



## Valicious

If my client says the deadline has passed, how do I make it go to the next wu?


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Muahahaha.. it begins.


----------



## LuminatX

So far everything seems to be working.
I got it setup, as well as FAHmon.

Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


If my client says the deadline has passed, how do I make it go to the next wu?


You can Hold CTRL and click the client in FahMon, delete the FahCore and sudo reboot the client...

That's all I did...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


So far everything seems to be working.
I got it setup, as well as FAHmon.

Thanks for the tutorial!


Congrats, I remeber you talking about it a year ago. nice to see you up and running and with a postbit no less!









VAL, Let it finish. It will still help. they keep issuing the same wu's. the deadlines are pretty stupid as a whole. you'll get 50% credit.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valicious*


If my client says the deadline has passed, how do I make it go to the next wu?


I usually hit CTRL+C to end fah6 then just restart it. Usually have to do it 2-3 times for it to download a new client. When mine says the deadline has passed, usually when the client gets rebooted, it will sit there for up to 10 mins. had one sit at that screen for 20 mins. before it started a new WU.


----------



## slvrstang

What is the correct way to exit?

Pressing the red stop button in the VM Server window?


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slvrstang*


What is the correct way to exit?

Pressing the red stop button in the VM Server window?


While in the VMware window, hit CTRL so you see the progress lines then hold CTRL and hit C....That will stop the folding, then just CTRL ALT out and hit the STOP button...

Hope that makes sense hehe...


----------



## slvrstang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


While in the VMware window, hit CTRL so you see the progress lines then hold CTRL and hit C....That will stop the folding, then just CTRL ALT out and hit the STOP button...

Hope that makes sense hehe...










Yes, that makes perfect sense.


----------



## slvrstang

How about does anyone know how to minimize the VMWare server to the tray instead of the taskbar?

without any extra programs like "Trayit" etc.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slvrstang*


How about does anyone know how to minimize the VMWare server to the tray instead of the taskbar?

without any extra programs like "Trayit" etc.


It can't be done without another program (not with ease anyway). TrayIt! doesn't even take any actual resources, so I can't see why you wouldn't use it.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slvrstang*


How about does anyone know how to minimize the VMWare server to the tray instead of the taskbar?

without any extra programs like "Trayit" etc.


with vmware server you can close it and it will run in the background.


----------



## slvrstang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


with vmware server you can close it and it will run in the background.


This is even better than having it in the tray!!!


----------



## neurolysis

Er, ok. Anyone got any suggestions for this?

I just installed 1.0.4, didn't have the option for 'local' like was stated by the OP, so I couldn't really get anywhere.

Now trying with the latest version, it just brings up a webui in my browser which I also have to log into. I'm pretty sure I'm clicking the same thing shown in the OP's post. It brings me to a screen saying "VMware Infrastructure Web Access".

Any ideas?

EDIT: This is the screen I get:


----------



## Mikecdm

VMware server doesn't play nice with vista and I assume w7. You would have to disable driver signature thingamajiggy or what ever it's called. It's a lot easier to just use VMware player.


----------



## zodac

*Cough* Notfred's *cough*


----------



## neurolysis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


VMware server doesn't play nice with vista and I assume w7. You would have to disable driver signature thingamajiggy or what ever it's called. It's a lot easier to just use VMware player.


Did that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Cough* Notfred's *cough*











Thanks a gazillion! +rep


----------



## neurolysis

Right, when I go to configure Notfred's one by going to the IP address listed in the VM, I just get "The server at 192.168.159.128 is taking too long to respond."

Any ideas?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neurolysis*


Right, when I go to configure Notfred's one by going to the IP address listed in the VM, I just get "The server at 192.168.159.128 is taking too long to respond."

Any ideas?


Right click on the VM nic driver and try the ip from all of them.


----------



## VirtualQ

Is there anyone who knows how to apply this hack:
http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=12011

It's very interesting now when the Core 2.10 is tracking the ppd down. But since this virtual image is created in another way than the guide at foldingforum is refering to. I dont want to change to Notfred's image.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Is there a certain reason to use VMware 1.0.4 & ubuntu 1.5?

I am just asking how come to use old versions?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Lol i cant belive people are still using the distro i made its really out of date now.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Lol i cant belive people are still using the distro i made its really out of date now.


You needs to make a new one! With NorFreds type webpage for setup!

I'd use it for sure. And stripped down to 400mb mem or so like error10's.

*PLEASE!!!!!!*

I is a linux moron so can't do it meself.







Stoopid forward slashes! DOs ruined me.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Lol i cant belive people are still using the distro i made its really out of date now.


Sir when it comes to cpu folding on a dual core its the best hands down. There is a fix that makes it actually faster than true linux at this point. I have been using your version about 18 months now.


----------

